# TV/Films  -  What  ASF members are watching



## basilio (15 November 2011)

Couldn't find a thread on this topic and there is one for  books and music so I thought I'd kick it off.

______________________________________________________________________

I have been following Breaking Bad  on ABC 2 recently. It is just very clever and very powerful.  Short story is a science teacher is diagnosed with terminal cancer and decides that he  will provide for his family by making crystal meth.

Currently in the 3rd season.  There are 2 episodes on ABC Iview. Very rich viewing.

____________________________________________________________

Also saw a program called "Breathing fire. Secret war on the Somme". Shows how  the British designed and built this amazing flame thrower that enabled them to punch their way through the front lines.

The story is far bigger than that and a fascinating insight into how the hard work and genius of people under pressure.  For example this giant flamethrower went from an idea into action  in just 25 weeks. Conceived. designed, built, tested  and operational in 6 months.

And incidentally they dug thousands of meters of underground tunnels as well in that time.. Also on IView


----------



## prawn_86 (15 November 2011)

*Re: TV/Films  -  What   ASF memebrs are watching*

TV Shows everyone should watch (IMO):

Breaking Bad. All 4 seasons are good, with Seasons 2 & 4 the best in my books.

Mad Men. Again 4 seasons, very understated, intriguing show with amazing character development.

Game of Thrones. TV Adaptation of the novels, with George RR Martin as a producer it sticks strongly to the novels plot and each season is a novel (he is currently writing the 6th novel). PS - read the books too. Amazing

Boardwalk Emprire. Steve Buscemi as a gangster. Nuff said.

Sadly all 4 of these shows wont have their next season released until 2012 so i have a long wait to watch any new material


----------



## basilio (15 November 2011)

*Re: TV/Films  -  What   ASF memebrs are watching*

Excellent picks Prawn ! They are a superb set of shows.


----------



## JTLP (15 November 2011)

Inbetweeners - GO! Channel - Only 3 seasons from memory. But very good for a cheap laugh.

Banged Up Abroad - Only on Foxtel but awesome show with some crazy stories!

Air Crash Investigation - Love how they go deep into the research to find out how things went horribly wrong.

Those Pawn Shop shows - very funny/interesting viewing.


----------



## brettc4 (15 November 2011)

The Walking Dead
Warehouse 13 - Unfortunately they have short seasons.


----------



## bellenuit (16 November 2011)

*Re: TV/Films  -  What   ASF memebrs are watching*



prawn_86 said:


> Boardwalk Emprire. Steve Buscemi as a gangster. Nuff said.
> 
> Sadly all 4 of these shows wont have their next season released until 2012 so i have a long wait to watch any new material




Foxtel have been advertising S2 of Boardwalk Empire as starting on Sunday 27th November.


----------



## Glen48 (16 November 2011)

Orange County Choppers  aka OCC a show on building motor bike's , show on how not to run a business and how one father can wreck a family.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2011)

*Re: TV/Films  -  What   ASF memebrs are watching*



bellenuit said:


> Foxtel have been advertising S2 of Boardwalk Empire as starting on Sunday 27th November.




Interesting. By the time they have the xmas break etc though it will prob be late Feb before the season has finished airing. I like to watch my series all in one hit as opposed to having to wait a week for each ep


----------



## Logique (16 November 2011)

The new Big Bang Theory episodes.


----------



## Junior (16 November 2011)

Game of Thrones
Inbetweeners
Seinfeld (a constant in my life)
Curb your Enthusiasm
Community
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## joea (16 November 2011)

Well 50% of the time I am watching commercials.
Are there some programs mixed up in the "bloody" commercials?
joea


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2011)

joea said:


> Well 50% of the time I am watching commercials.
> Are there some programs mixed up in the "bloody" commercials?
> joea




Thats why i just wait and get the whole season once it has finished. You can watch it with no ads and at any time. 

I love a good tv series, you get much better character development than you do with movies


----------



## basilio (16 November 2011)

joea said:


> Well 50% of the time I am watching commercials.
> Are there some programs mixed up in the "bloody" commercials?
> joea




Makes watching  excellent programs on IView on ABC a joy. Of course  DVD sets of some series  don't have ads either.


----------



## Logique (16 November 2011)

Junior said:


> ..Seinfeld (a constant in my life)..



Seinfeld and The Sopranos, two of the best ever imho.


----------



## Junior (16 November 2011)

Logique said:


> Seinfeld and The Sopranos, two of the best ever imho.




Strongly agreed, the Sopranos is incredible.  A few years ago I was stuck in my home with Glandular fever for a few weeks, I watched 6-8 hours of sopranos a day....made the fever seem not so bad!


----------



## basilio (16 November 2011)

Junior said:


> Strongly agreed, the Sopranos is incredible.  A few years ago I was stuck in my home with Glandular fever for a few weeks, I watched 6-8 hours of sopranos a day....made the fever seem not so bad!




Sopranos is certainly brilliant.  But gee it was powerful stuff. I don't know if I could have handled  6-8 episodes at one sitting !


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 November 2011)

basilio said:


> Makes watching  excellent programs on IView on ABC a joy. Of course  DVD sets of some series  don't have ads either.



Avoid watching anything on channel 9. You never know what time it will be on, what day it will be on next week, whether or not they'll throw in a repeat insted of a new episode and so on. Not hard to see why ratings are down...


----------



## pixel (16 November 2011)

Has anyone seen "Anonymous"?
Currently in the cinemas - we went and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Vanessa Redgrave is brilliant as QE1. The whole cast and setup - intriguing, but well-spun yarn. Could easily have been the truth.


----------



## basilio (5 December 2011)

Just watched an ABC doco on Iview . "Churchills darkest decision."

After Germany swept through France, Belgium and Holland  in few weeks England faced the prospect of the French fleet being taken by the Germans and turned against them.

What happened next ?  Worth checking out for a picture of what Europe looked like in June 1940.

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/docs


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 December 2011)

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie / Luis Bunuel  On DVD.

Still pertinent.

gg


----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 December 2011)

Conan the Barbarian 2011 - dont waste your time with this.
Another Earth 2011
The Thing 2011 - finishing tonight..


----------



## Tink (5 January 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to put it, but we watched *'Red Dog"* the other night (with a box of tissues close by)

Was a good movie.


----------



## Junior (5 January 2012)

Tink said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put it, but we watched *'Red Dog"* the other night (with a box of tissues close by)
> 
> Was a good movie.




I watched this a few days ago also.

Really really enjoyed it.  Funny, happy and sad.  Set in the unique landscape of the Pilbara region.


----------



## burglar (21 August 2012)

All my favorites are on telly tonight, starting with Time Team on the ABC at 6:00 PM


----------



## ROE (21 August 2012)

We dont watch tv mon-fri, house rules so kids not allow to watch we dont watch it either.
they are now used to it and dont watch much TV and read instead...

I virtually dont watch tv show I watch movies here and there
Most of the time I read business sites or Investment, business, psychology books.

I play computer games with my kids to engage them at that level and see what they up to....


----------



## Steve C (21 August 2012)

I don't really watch any TV, but I stumbled across this series a month or so ago online and watched the whole series in a week - it is was on TV late last year, Season 2 begins shortly on TV. The show is called Homeland, was anyone else a fan? I thought it was very clever and scripted beautifully keeping you guessing and building suspense all the way till the season finale. It won best TV drama of 2011.

Steve


----------



## DB008 (21 August 2012)

TV Series - Breaking Bad
Movie seen recently - The Cabin in the Woods - something different.


----------



## sptrawler (21 August 2012)

Just watched the latest installment of the Bourne franchise, plenty of action.


----------



## white_goodman (21 August 2012)

basilio said:


> Just watched an ABC doco on Iview . "Churchills darkest decision."
> 
> After Germany swept through France, Belgium and Holland  in few weeks England faced the prospect of the French fleet being taken by the Germans and turned against them.
> 
> ...




reading David Irving on Churchill shows hes not quite the great leader as history portrays


----------



## white_goodman (21 August 2012)

Junior said:


> Game of Thrones
> Inbetweeners
> Seinfeld (a constant in my life)
> Curb your Enthusiasm
> ...




replace Inbetweeners with Dexter, US office and Breaking Bad and thats my list...

Curb > Seifneld


----------



## robusta (21 August 2012)

Mrs Brown's Boys I think it is on channel 7, meanwhile look it up on Utube.


----------



## Tink (21 August 2012)

I liked the *Revenge* TV series, Season 1.

Season 2 probably wont come out until next year.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 August 2012)

DB008 said:


> TV Series - Breaking Bad




Breaking Bad season 5 (final) airing in the US now... reminds me that episode 6 aired on Sunday nite and is now available. 

I also recently viewed The walking dead series 1 and 2 on DVD and thought it was a bit of thought provoking, zombie killing good fun...its a what if and character driven show that's quite addictive.


----------



## stewiejp (22 August 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> Avoid watching anything on channel 9. You never know what time it will be on, what day it will be on next week, whether or not they'll throw in a repeat insted of a new episode and so on. Not hard to see why ratings are down...




Don't get me started on Channel 9... Three times they advertised a programme I have been watching for ten years - THREE TIMES I TELL YA! - and it never materialised until the final episode was shown in the US. I bit the bullet and downloaded the thing as it went to the US, and enjoyed it ad free. 
The show? Survivor (I know, I know.. ) - the only show I have made the effort to watch the past decade and they can't work it out over three channels... FWIW there were 75 repeats of the Big Bang Theory that same week (over 3 channels)... 

For this reason I just download any TV shows I want to see, end enjoy them at my leisure ad free. Just can't rely on the networks to stick to their own schedules anymore, and add to that an ever increasing number of commercials..


----------



## Junior (22 August 2012)

Here are some great TV series for anyone with some spare time:

*Boardwalk Empire*
Almost up there with the Sopranos, Buscemi is excellent.  Must have a glass of scotch in hand whilst watching this.

*Homeland*
Best series of 2011.  Claire Danes awesome.

*Louie*
Featuring the dark humour of Louis CK.  Watch some of his stand up on youtube, if you like that, you'll like the show.

*Breaking Bad*
I'm jealous of anyone who hasn't watched this yet, you have 4 and a half seasons to catch up on.

*The League*
If you are into fantasy football and/or giving your mates a hard time, you will like this one.

*The Newsroom*
A brand new show, currently airing season 1 in the US.
I think a lot of people on this forum will like this.  Starring Jeff Daniels (dumb and dumber!) as TV's most watched news anchor.  He decides to do news the way it should be done, free of bias, no gossip, and no pandering to the audience, sponsors or stakeholders.  A simple reporting of the facts and asking the tough questions.  This creates waves with the network execs as ratings suffer.  In various episodes they cover stories such as BHPs oil disaster in the gulf and the debt ceiling in the US.


OK...now maybe I should do something productive with my day.


----------



## burglar (22 August 2012)

American Pickers ... I'm hooked!!

And I can't put a finger on what does it for me ... cos I don't like the Canadian version?!


----------



## chrislp (22 August 2012)

stewiejp said:


> Don't get me started on Channel 9... Three times they advertised a programme I have been watching for ten years - THREE TIMES I TELL YA! - and it never materialised until the final episode was shown in the US. I bit the bullet and downloaded the thing as it went to the US, and enjoyed it ad free.
> The show? Survivor (I know, I know.. ) - the only show I have made the effort to watch the past decade and they can't work it out over three channels... FWIW there were 75 repeats of the Big Bang Theory that same week (over 3 channels)...
> 
> For this reason I just download any TV shows I want to see, end enjoy them at my leisure ad free. Just can't rely on the networks to stick to their own schedules anymore, and add to that an ever increasing number of commercials..




I hear you. Long time Survivor fan myself & was sick of delays & the fact that they didn't show a couple seasons here as well.

That was years ago & I do what you do now.


----------



## Steve C (23 August 2012)

I have just watched two brilliant documentaries relating to the GFC.

The Inside Job
http://www.movie2k.to/movie-525565-Inside-Job-film.html

Meltdown: The men who crashed the world
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ozw-OKm5yE&feature=channel&list=UL

Both very interesting and shows the abhorrent effects of human greed. No wonder the American people feel such contempt and disdain for Wall Street and the big investment banks. Billions of their tax payer dollars have gone into saving these banks who were the sole cause of the crash and what do the tax payers get in return? Meanwhile the executives keep their million dollar paychecks! 

Another crazy point - they actually passed a bill to STOP any regulation of the derivatives market - it was a free for all for the bankers!


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> I have just watched two brilliant documentaries relating to the GFC.
> 
> The Inside Job
> http://www.movie2k.to/movie-525565-Inside-Job-film.html
> ...




Yup, and yet the numpty politicians still haven't got the message:dimbulb:. To distract the public they've manage to nab a few overseas banks for money laundering and doing business with Iran:hammer:. Never-mind that the American banks have bankrupted counties:nono:, laundered money for drug cartels:kiffer:, and walked away without a charge being laidirate:.

The US is the most 'acceptably' corrupt nation on earth i reckon. :321:

CanOz


----------



## gav (23 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> I have just watched two brilliant documentaries relating to the GFC.




I've watched a few doco's on the GFC. This one by PBS Frontline is by far the best IMO... (it's divided into four parts)

Money, Power & Wall Street
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/money-power-wall-street/


----------



## CanOz (23 August 2012)

gav said:


> I've watched a few doco's on the GFC. This one by PBS Frontline is by far the best IMO... (it's divided into four parts)
> 
> Money, Power & Wall Street
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/money-power-wall-street/




Gav, who's that on your avatar?


----------



## Steve C (23 August 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yup, and yet the numpty politicians still haven't got the message:dimbulb:. To distract the public they've manage to nab a few overseas banks for money laundering and doing business with Iran:hammer:. Never-mind that the American banks have bankrupted counties:nono:, laundered money for drug cartels:kiffer:, and walked away without a charge being laidirate:.
> 
> The US is the most 'acceptably' corrupt nation on earth i reckon. :321:
> 
> CanOz




It really is unbelievable! I couldn't believe how corrupt everyone seems to be!

Gav- thanks for the link, I will check it out.

Steve


----------



## bellenuit (24 August 2012)

I've just been watching an excellent police series from Ireland called Single Handed. I recorded the episodes over the last  month or so when I was in Bali. It is on Foxtel's "13th Street" channel. I think it may be over as I still have one recorded episode to watch, but there are no episodes lined up to still record.

It is a very down to earth series with real life characters and is set in County Galway on Ireland's West Coast. It is not in the least like Ballykissangel, Heart Beat or Midsomer Murders which try to create an idyllic rural environment that we all nostalgically want to return to or move to. It is low key with a very plausible story line. 

Another Irish series that I also recorded and have only got to see a few episodes is RAW. It is set in a Dublin restaurant and is humorous but not a comedy as such. It too may now be over.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 August 2012)

bellenuit said:


> I've just been watching an excellent police series from Ireland called Single Handed. I recorded the episodes over the last  month or so when I was in Bali. It is on Foxtel's "13th Street" channel. .




some epi's avail on here: http://watchseries.eu/letters/S

my faves on this site are Carnivale, Game of Thrones and Deadwood

pop ups are annoying.....that's free for ya.....

watchseries . eu


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 August 2012)

bellenuit said:


> I've just been watching an excellent police series from Ireland called Single Handed..




you like Single Handed ......you gotta watch one of my fave movies made in Ireland: The Guarde

http://www1.zmovie.tv/movies/view/the-guard-2011

and if you like the lead actor you'll really like Lost In Brujes ......absolutely brill.....


----------



## bellenuit (24 August 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> you like Single Handed ......you gotta watch one of my fave movies made in Ireland: The Guarde
> 
> http://www1.zmovie.tv/movies/view/the-guard-2011
> 
> and if you like the lead actor you'll really like Lost In Brujes ......absolutely brill.....




I've seen both in the last year or so. I preferred Bruges as it was meant to be comedic and didn't take itself too seriously. I liked The Guard too, but it relied a bit (not much though) on what is often called "stage Irish" (or stereotyped characterisations of Irish people), something that Single Handed avoided.


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 August 2012)

brilliant

......although if youre inclined to grand mals maybe don't watch this....

a Kubrik montage

http://mashable.com/2012/08/30/video-stanley-kubrick/


----------



## bullet21 (31 August 2012)

CanOz said:


> Gav, who's that on your avatar?




Ludwig Von Mises


----------



## gav (31 August 2012)

CanOz said:


> Gav, who's that on your avatar?






bullet21 said:


> Ludwig Von Mises




Sorry I didn't see your post CanOz. Bullet21 is correct


----------



## Tink (8 September 2012)

I watched the *Green Mile *last night, has to be up there with one of my favourite movies.

RIP Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## MrBurns (8 September 2012)

You must see - 

Midnight in Paris



and 

The Artist


----------



## sptrawler (11 September 2012)

Surfing the channels, I watched some of the chanel 10 "I will survive" jezz some of those guys can really sing.
Not sure about the costumes though.


----------



## burglar (6 October 2012)

The Gene Code Part I is downloadable from SBS site
The Gene Code Part II is showing on Sunday night

Very watchable!


----------



## basilio (6 October 2012)

Picked up on the SBS doc "Prohibition". I saw the first eprisode and was amazed at how strong and wide spread the support for the prohibition amendement was in the US. It ran accross all social and political groups.

Also showed the destructive effects of alcholism across US which dfrove the temperance movement. VG


----------



## prawn_86 (6 October 2012)

Half way through the first half of season 5 of Breaking Bad. Still a cracking show that hooks you in, will be a shame when it is finished as this is the final season and one of the best TV series ever made


----------



## DocK (6 October 2012)

Enjoying the footage on _Great Southern Land _on ABC, although I find the commentary a little too "school-teachery" for me.  It would probably make good viewing for school students.


----------



## bellenuit (6 October 2012)

Watching series 3 of Boardwalk Empire. It seems to be going downhill since series 1 and I no longer find it compelling to watch. All the interesting characters were killed off in S2.


----------



## burglar (9 October 2012)

Starting with Time Team, another great night's viewing for me!!


----------



## Steve C (9 October 2012)

Being a trading forum - has anyone seen Arbitrage yet?

I am probably going to see it this weekend, good reviews from what I have read.


----------



## Tink (10 October 2012)

*Everybody loves Raymond* -- I always laugh watching that show.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 October 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Half way through the first half of season 5 of Breaking Bad. Still a cracking show that hooks you in, will be a shame when it is finished as this is the final season and one of the best TV series ever made



 the 6 month break in season 5 is very annoying...also annoying in season 5 is the hurry sickness the show seems to have, it really feels like there wrapping it up.

------

The season 2 opener for Homeland was pretty good..and i anxiously await the season 3 opener for The Walking Dead.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (12 October 2012)

currently watching season 2 Persons of Interest..

Recently been into more Series lately, Movies have just lost its appeal not too much focus on storylines these days...

Recommendations include for those interested are;

Person of Interest - Season 1
Game of Thrones - Season 1 and 2
Revenge - forced watch with missus
Once upon a time - forced watch with missus
Fringe - Season 4,still watching
Walking Dead - Season 1 and 2


----------



## McLovin (12 October 2012)

Rake on ABC. Best written Australian show in a long time. The writing snaps, crackles and pops.

Thursday nights on ABC, or you can catch up on iView

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/rake/

Underbelly Badness, despite the shocking name, was actually really good this year. It actually got back to being a crime drama, rather than soft pr0n.


----------



## Boggo (12 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> Rake on ABC. Best written Australian show in a long time. The writing snaps, crackles and pops.
> 
> Thursday nights on ABC, or you can catch up on iView
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/rake/




Yep, luvit


----------



## Miss Hale (21 October 2012)

Just finished watcing Jack Irish on ABC2.  Unfortunately it was the last episode but you can catch it on iView if you are interested. I'm not a big fan of much of the recent Aussie drama but this was great;  good writing, great acting by Guy Pearce (who'd have thunk it when he was in Neighbours all those years ago  and a fantastic setting in Melbourne (OK, I'm biased on that score  ). Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 October 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Just finished watcing Jack Irish on ABC2.  Unfortunately it was the last episode but you can catch it on iView if you are interested. I'm not a big fan of much of the recent Aussie drama but this was great;  good writing, great acting by Guy Pearce (who'd have thunk it when he was in Neighbours all those years ago  and a fantastic setting in Melbourne (OK, I'm biased on that score  ). Anyone else watch it?




Yes loved it. Wish there were more than 2!!!

Loved the Melbourne and AFL connection also.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 October 2012)

Duckman#72 said:


> Yes loved it. Wish there were more than 2!!!
> 
> Loved the Melbourne and AFL connection also.




Two more next year according to this article.

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/art-and-design

Even though it was first and foremost an action/drama, I laughed out loud several times (Nicorette?   )


----------



## Doris (22 October 2012)

TV channels that don't stick to their official times irk me!  

Love HOMELAND!
Tonight my TiVo finished as the papers were put back into the bag.
Was this the ending?  Help


----------



## Doris (22 October 2012)

joea said:


> Well 50% of the time I am watching commercials.
> Are there some programs mixed up in the "bloody" commercials?
> joea




This is where TiVo comes into its own -- as long as you record an extension in case the station starts it late. FF out the ads.

My nephew, Jason Andrews, has his _ALL 4 ADVENTURE_ show on 7TWO at 5pm Saturdays.
The third episode of this new series just aired. Helicopter down to fish! They are larrikins.  Lovem.

He and Simon are in the Kimberlies to catch Barra and Jase stars in most of the ads so they are like an extension of the show.  Or they are AWD/camping related.


----------



## McLovin (14 November 2012)

This is the craziest thing I've ever seen. The power of persuasion!

http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/vide...he-Heist?utm_source=Search&utm_term=the heist

SBS has really got some great TV these days, gone are the days when it was only films about widowed Mongolian yak farmers etc.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> This is the craziest thing I've ever seen. The power of persuasion!
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/vide...he-Heist?utm_source=Search&utm_term=the heist
> 
> SBS has really got some great TV these days, gone are the days when it was only films about widowed Mongolian yak farmers etc.




Derren's an extremely talented and powerful mentalist.  Strangely, some people think the show is faked.  And yet over the years he has been working, not one person has ever come forward and claimed to have been a paid extra or fall guy.  

All his shows are brilliant.  The best part (and I think this is lost on a lot of his fans) is that he shows us how our whole perception of life is nothing but illusion.  Even in our most sane and lucid moments, we are mistaking our beliefs and perceptions as some sort of truth or reality.  And we do this continuously, 24 hours a day!

Another guy who is equally talented (imo) is a guy called Dynamo.  His show airs tonight in Melbourne.  Dynamo is more of a magician, performing close up tricks.  That's pretty fun, but when he starts messing with people's minds, it gets very interesting.


----------



## McLovin (14 November 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Derren's an extremely talented and powerful mentalist.  Strangely, some people think the show is faked.  And yet over the years he has been working, not one person has ever come forward and claimed to have been a paid extra or fall guy.
> 
> All his shows are brilliant.  The best part (and I think this is lost on a lot of his fans) is that he shows us how our whole perception of life is nothing but illusion.  Even in our most sane and lucid moments, we are mistaking our beliefs and perceptions as some sort of truth or reality.  And we do this continuously, 24 hours a day!
> 
> Another guy who is equally talented (imo) is a guy called Dynamo.  His show airs tonight in Melbourne.  Dynamo is more of a magician, performing close up tricks.  That's pretty fun, but when he starts messing with people's minds, it gets very interesting.




I agree. I have watched a few of his shows but I think the Heist really took it to the next level. Being able to persuade a group of normal, middle management types to commit (and carry through) with an armed robbery is amazing. The look on the face of the last guy when he gets stopped by the crowd is too real to be fake, it's almost like "W.T.F. have I just done!"


----------



## Julia (19 November 2012)

I was so fascinated by last week's "The Heist" that I watched most of this evening's episode "The Messiah".

Now perhaps I'm just missing something, but in the first segment where he had the woman go into another room and draw various images while he decided in the other room what she was drawing, how did he do this?  He came up with exactly the images she drew.
 Similarly, when he deduced the health problems of another women in a different segment.

Maybe at the conclusion of the program he explained this?


Or have I just missed something terribly obvious?


----------



## So_Cynical (19 November 2012)

Walking dead season 3 and Homeland season 2 have me totally hooked...amazing that no commercial network here has picked up the walking dead.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 November 2012)

Julia said:


> I was so fascinated by last week's "The Heist" that I watched most of this evening's episode "The Messiah".
> 
> Now perhaps I'm just missing something, but in the first segment where he had the woman go into another room and draw various images while he decided in the other room what she was drawing, how did he do this?  He came up with exactly the images she drew.
> Similarly, when he deduced the health problems of another women in a different segment.
> ...




No he didn't explain anything at the end.

The drawing one was obvious in parts.  He would have used covert trance techniques (mainly with gaze).  This makes the woman more suggestible.  Then he implanted key words as he spoke to her.  eg. just before she drew a boat, Brown said something like "ok let things SAIL through your mind, and don't go OVERBOARD on the detail".  This in itself is quite enough if the person has first been made suggestible.

His real skill is the gaze induction, which goes unnoticed. 

The one with the health issues.  I was also wondering how he did this.  There's always subtle signs, like for eg. if a woman has had a thyroidectomy (which she'd had), there will be a horizontal scar along the throat.  He also said she'd had trouble sleeping - well who wouldn't if you feared being abducted.  And so on..


----------



## Julia (20 November 2012)

Thanks, GB.  I'd not noticed the references to 'sail' and 'overboard'.  So interesting.
We must be immensely more vulnerable to subtle suggestion from various sources than we'd like to believe.


----------



## Ijustnewit (20 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Thanks, GB.  I'd not noticed the references to 'sail' and 'overboard'.  So interesting.
> We must be immensely more vulnerable to subtle suggestion from various sources than we'd like to believe.




Does anyone have any idea how he managed to tell the woman in this episode about what she had been dreaming ?
Especially when he said she'd been having dreams in black and white and the reference to a pair of binoculars.
He certainly does have some very thought provoking shows.


----------



## Russtafaerian (21 November 2012)

Hi Everyone,

If you work in the consulting biz, or have clients in general, you will get a kick out of 'House of Lies'. Only the first season out so far, but it just kicks ass - hilarious and with brilliant writing and acting.

Anyone else feel that the last couple of years have really seen a huge improvement in TV shows - in particular those coming out of the US?

Other stuff I am watching religiously is:

- Revenge: Bit tacky, but decent entertainment
- Madmen: Great stuff all round, but a little slow in some seasons. Makes up for it in the strong episodes.
- 666 Park Avenue: A bit like revenge, tacky, yet entertaining!
- Suits: I enjoy it quite a bit. Think Wall street in a TV series
- Arrow: probably the tackiest of all three I mentioned, but still not too shabby!

Also second the notion on the latest Bourne movie - in my view much better than the latest Bond.

Enjoy!


----------



## Junior (21 November 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Walking dead season 3 and Homeland season 2 have me totally hooked...amazing that no commercial network here has picked up the walking dead.




Agreed re Homeland, I have to download and watch within 12 hours of it screening in the US, and then devastated at the end having to wait a week.  Such a great show, so many twists and turns!

I have yet to watch Walking Dead.


----------



## Julia (22 November 2012)

A most captivating half hour of "Kitchen Cabinet" where Annabel Crabb goes to Amanda Vanstone's home where Christopher Pyne (apparently a long term friend of Amanda) is also present.

Remarkably candid in the political comments, and a natural, great fun rapport between the three.

Some laugh out loud moments for me which is pretty unusual.
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/abc1/201211/programs/LE1101H001D2012-11-22T200027.htm


----------



## Russtafaerian (24 November 2012)

For those still watching television advertising, can recommend kickasstorrents - all the shows discussed in this thread are available ad free - thanks for some ideas - just downloading all seasons of Breaking Bad and looking forward to checking it out


----------



## MrBurns (24 November 2012)

Russtafaerian said:


> For those still watching television advertising, can recommend kickasstorrents - all the shows discussed in this thread are available ad free - thanks for some ideas - just downloading all seasons of Breaking Bad and looking forward to checking it out




How does that work ? I clicked on the download link and get a page of jumbled writing ?


----------



## Russtafaerian (29 November 2012)

MrBurns said:


> How does that work ? I clicked on the download link and get a page of jumbled writing ?




You need to have a torrent client (I think that's the correct term), installed on your computer. I use a Mac, and the one I have is called 'Transmission' - this basically allows you to download torrent files. There are PC versions as well (one called uTorrent). 

After you've installed that, you can then go to the websites like I mentioned - Kickasstorrents and search what you want, then click the 'download torrent' button. Open the file and it should load straight into the torrent client you have installed. 

Then depending on how many people are seeding and your internet speed, you can download the program. I have been doing this for years and it is a fantastic was to watch TV shows and movies - since I live in China, it is basically a necessity for me!

More info here:

http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/downloadingfiles/tp/How-to-Download-Torrents.htm


----------



## McLovin (29 November 2012)

Ijustnewit said:


> Does anyone have any idea how he managed to tell the woman in this episode about what she had been dreaming ?
> Especially when he said she'd been having dreams in black and white and the reference to a pair of binoculars.
> He certainly does have some very thought provoking shows.




I think he makes high probabilty guesses. Similar to how a "psychic" can read you.

Did you catch the one this week with the seance? Crazy stuff!


----------



## Julia (29 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I think he makes high probabilty guesses. Similar to how a "psychic" can read you.
> 
> Did you catch the one this week with the seance? Crazy stuff!



Would it be too cynical to wonder if some of the subjects are plants?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I think he makes high probabilty guesses. Similar to how a "psychic" can read you.
> 
> Did you catch the one this week with the seance? Crazy stuff!




_'Seance' _was pretty good.  The guy who was thrown behind the "spirit curtain" was out of his gourd for a second!

Makes one wonder about this whole idea of believing the things we think and taking them for real.  

I'd love to see Derren take a group of traders and entrance some amazing ability to make heaps of money.  And then when they're raking it in, suddenly give the suggestion of failure and watch as all the trades suddenly and inexplicably lose.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Would it be too cynical to wonder if some of the subjects are plants?




Julia, he doesn't need plants.  Watch this and you'll see what I mean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_fChXC5CfI


----------



## Ijustnewit (29 November 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> _'Seance' _was pretty good.  The guy who was thrown behind the "spirit curtain" was out of his gourd for a second!
> 
> Makes one wonder about this whole idea of believing the things we think and taking them for real.
> 
> I'd love to see Derren take a group of traders and entrance some amazing ability to make heaps of money.  And then when they're raking it in, suddenly give the suggestion of failure and watch as all the trades suddenly and inexplicably lose.



Sounds like the Storm Financial Thread.


----------



## McLovin (29 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Would it be too cynical to wonder if some of the subjects are plants?




I thought that when I saw the first one, "Heist". But they are pretty old, from 2004-2005, surely if they had plants that would have come out by now. A disgruntled dolly grip is all it would have taken.

For anyone curious, here's Monday's episode "Seance".

http://www.sbs.com.au/documentary/video/2303752642/Derren-Brown-Seance


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 December 2012)

The 60 minutes story on the placebo effect was disappointing.  They quoted a whole bunch of old studies and they really are just scraping the surface of this "breakthrough".  Until they understand that what we commonly call "reality" is just a projection of the mind, and hence infinitely maleable, they will be severely limited.  Plato's _Republic _should be mandatory reading for those Harvard "researchers", or perhaps some of the better Zen Buddhist sutras.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHLASQstKVQ


Regarding Derren Brown.  He has stripped away some part of the illusion (described above), which is what gives him such relative power.  Nothing is faked.  Watch him in these two clips as he influences with touch, gaze and minimal verbal cues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6gzuKti1-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReWWQLbgjo0


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

Helms Deep returned.....


----------



## Logique (24 December 2012)

I remembered the 1976 Australian film, Storm Boy as a terrific production.  See this film if you can.

NITV Ch34 screened it last night - just brilliant. David Gulpilil is a such star in this.  

Based on a story by Colin Thiele, the South Australian Coorong and the Southern Ocean are equal  characters, as the NZ countryside is an equal character in the Lord of the Rings trilogy and The Hobbit.


----------



## Tink (5 March 2013)

Tink said:


> I liked the *Revenge* TV series, Season 1.
> 
> Season 2 probably wont come out until next year.




I am enjoying the second season of Revenge : )


----------



## basilio (16 April 2013)

Just spent a couple of very enjoyable hours on Iview - the ABCs on line repeats of its shows.

Just love *Call the Midwife*.  Based on reality, very well produced and credible. Can see why it has become a monster hit in UK.

Also picked up a biography on Joan Baez. Hadn't fully appreciated the practical depth of her convictions to desegregation, ending the Vietnam war and fighting for  justice in many world arenas over 50 years.

And she is a great singer who seems to be getting better with age. 

Goes off Iview in 5 days and well worth a look.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 April 2013)

Celebrity Splash looks like it might be a bit of fun.  Denise Drysdale's belly whacker features in the highlight reel.  Lucky she has frontal airbags.  From 3m, that would really smart.


----------



## Logique (5 May 2013)

Loved Last Tango in Halifax on ABC1. Really good script writing and cast.

Should have been on a Sunday night though, why was it wasted on Saturday nights.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01p1q6x

Good news is, it's just been picked up for a second season by the BBC.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 May 2013)

Currently watching The Walking Dead while waiting for the latest seasons of Breaking Bad and Game Of Thrones to finish so i can watch them in one block


----------



## basilio (6 May 2013)

Logique said:


> Loved Last Tango in Halifax on ABC1. Really good script writing and cast.
> 
> Should have been on a Sunday night though, why was it wasted on Saturday nights.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01p1q6x
> 
> Good news is, it's just been picked up for a second season by the BBC.




plus 10.

Just a fantastic story.  Only heard about it recently and watched the final 2 episodes on Iview.
Based on a true story (with a little TV license..)

Theres hope for old codgers yet ...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 May 2013)

Anyone seen Gunther's ER?

Don't eat before you watch.  It's on now, SBS2.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 May 2013)

I really enjoyed 'Cliffy' on ABC1 last night.  It was the story of Cliff Young who won the first Ultra Marathon from Sydney to Melbourne in 1983 when he was 62 years old. I thought it was well made and had lots of gentle Australian humour.  Maybe a of stereotyping of country people/lifestyle but then again, having living in a rural area for a number of years I thought it was fairly accurate. Was a nice enjoyable Sunday night's entertainment, more of this please


----------



## basilio (27 May 2013)

Was watching Compass recently.  They have just completed a series of programs on 6 young people who are very religious - and then sway lives with a person of another religion for 2 weeks. Think about a young  (20 ish) Jewish girl swapping lives with a young Muslim girl.

Eye opening . well worth a look on Iview


----------



## sptrawler (27 May 2013)

Just watched 'Cliffy' the movie about Cliff Young, great movie. Classic Australiana.


----------



## Tink (17 July 2013)

We watched *The Bible* last night on Channel 9 and thought it was very good and well done for a first episode, will be watching again next Tuesday.


----------



## MrBurns (17 July 2013)

Tink said:


> We watched *The Bible* last night on Channel 9 and thought it was very good and well done for a first episode, will be watching again next Tuesday.




Yes I thought that was good also Tink, about time someone did a remake of the 10 Commandments

Wonder how it would go these days ?


----------



## sptrawler (17 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Yes I thought that was good also Tink, about time someone did a remake of the 10 Commandments
> 
> Wonder how it would go these days ?




Wasn't there 11 untill Moses dropped one, when he was carrying them down the mountain? Now that was funny.

Thanks for the clip, it looks well done, might have to tune in.


----------



## pavilion103 (17 July 2013)

Quality production. Enjoyed the first one. Tough project though. They had to skip over so much to fit it in.

Particularly looking forward to King David, Daniel and Jesus.


----------



## Boggo (17 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Wasn't there 11 untill Moses dropped one, when he was carrying them down the mountain? Now that was funny.




So visualise poor ol Moses standing on a mountain getting his instructions when he has to ask the obvious question
 "Run this by me again Lord, you call us the chosen people but you want us to cut the tips off our what ?" ld:


----------



## Tink (18 July 2013)

Agree, Mr Burns 

I think they are repeating it on Saturday night, sptrawler.

Yes, Pav, would be a tough job but they have done well, excellent reviews.
They have just passed to do the second series.


----------



## basilio (19 July 2013)

Was watching The Midwives on ABC Iview . This is the real program rather than the historical series (which was also excellent).

Great reality TV without the commercial cloying sentiment and dramatics (but it certainly was dramatic). I saw the episode on dangerous births


----------



## DocK (19 July 2013)

basilio said:


> Was watching The Midwives on ABC Iview . This is the real program rather than the historical series (which was also excellent).
> 
> Great reality TV without the commercial cloying sentiment and dramatics (but it certainly was dramatic). I saw the episode on dangerous births




I watched the series when it aired originally, and found it well worth the watch.  It alternatively caused me to cry, laugh and feel quite exasperated at times.  I have an aunt who used to run a large maternity ward and was reminded of some of the cases she'd tell me about.  

I wonder what effect it may have if it were made compulsory viewing for high school students?


----------



## basilio (25 July 2013)

I find Iview dangerously addictive.   Currently watching "Growing up and going home". Story of a 3 young eithopian children adopted by Australians.


----------



## basilio (5 April 2015)

Saw a terrifying/fascinating film last night on Iview last night

It was called _*The Cyberbully.*_  Basically set in the bedroom of a teenage schoolgirl whose computer is taken over(controlled)  by someone else. All the events are based on events that have happened to people.

Certainly an eye opener if you have teenage children/grandchildren.  And it also opens the discussion on the effects of trolling, trashing or ridiculing people on the net.

After I watched the movie I discovered that it was also on You Tube . There is even a Europen version which incorporated a discussion session with young people

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/cyberbully/?WT.mc_id=Innovation_TV-Cyberbully|Cyberbully_FBP|abc
_Told through webcam and screen activity, a teenage girl is targeted by an unseen cyber-stalker and plunges into a nightmarish scenario of control, deceit and retribution. CAST: Maisie Williams._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBRjJzWviY  (You tube version)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeK0ErDC22c  (You tube European version with discussion)


----------



## basilio (5 April 2015)

Something I just saw that was relevant to *The Cyber Bully*

You might have heard of Revenge pr0n sites. Essentially a site to post  pics of ex lovers or people you want to embarrass. 

One such site went even further . It posted the full details of the people involved. Names address facebook the lot. 
Finally the guy who ran the site has been jailed for 18 years.

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/wor...site-jailed-for-18-years-20150404-1mepv8.html 



> SAN DIEGO - A US man sobbed as he was sentenced to 18 years in prison for operating a "revenge pr0n" website.
> 
> Kevin Bollaert, from San Diego, ran the website ugotposted.com which featured more than 10,000 sexually explicit photos of people, mostly women, which had been submitted by their ex-lovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## luutzu (5 April 2015)

*"Good Kill*

Focus on the US drone programme and its efforts in (our?) war on terror. 

Having seen "American Sniper", this is quite a brave story that tries to balance why the US have to do what it does as well as some moral and legal objections.


----------



## basilio (12 May 2015)

Just been watching a show on ABC "The Super Rich and us."

Certainly explains just how extreme Capitalism has taken over our world in the last 20-30 years. It's set in England but there is plenty to think about for us.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/sup.../ZW0292A001S00


----------



## darrencole (3 September 2015)

Junior said:


> Here are some great TV series for anyone with some spare time:
> 
> *Boardwalk Empire*
> Almost up there with the Sopranos, Buscemi is excellent.  Must have a glass of scotch in hand whilst watching this.
> ...




i watched newsroom on Netflix today..i am loving it thanks


----------



## basilio (23 January 2016)

On Iview (ABC) naturally.

*Liberty or Death. * Great Irish/Tasmanian co production on the range of Chartists, Young Irelanders and other people who attempted to improve their life in Ireland  and Wales.  The British government sent them to Van Diemans land rather than create even more strife with execution. 

Didn't work out that way though.

Really filled in my understanding of early Australian convict history. Well worth checking out.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/death-or-liberty/DO1408T001S00


----------



## Tisme (8 August 2016)

Marco Polo - Netflix

Marco must have written several tomes in his lifetime to support the series plot, but nonetheless it's a an engaging series with plenty of eye candy for the fellas too.

With productions like this and "Better Call Saul" I can see why the commercial stations are feeling the pinch with their endless offerings of hachneyed Crime solving genres and domestic lifestyle shows.


----------



## basilio (20 August 2016)

Havn't seen this yet but it is a total jaw dropper. 



> * War Dogs is an astounding story about arms dealing - just don't call it a war movie
> *
> Andrew Purcell
> 
> ...



.

Truly.  Read the rest of the review

http://www.watoday.com.au/entertainment/movies/war-dogs-20160816-gqtmkh.html


----------



## Tisme (7 September 2016)

John Howard currently talking a lot of sense on ABC = his opinions very much like mine about a lot of things, except Menzies


----------



## bellenuit (7 September 2016)

"The Night Of" just finished on Foxtel. For those who haven't seen it, worth watching when it airs on Free To Air. A classy HBO production.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2017)

Always a range of different  movies on the net.
Saw a short one called The Gunfighter. 
Very clever.  There is a narrator who we quickly discover is heard by all the people in the movie and who effectively controls and directs the action.
Brill. Very well worth 10 minutes of your life..


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 May 2017)

basilio said:


> Always a range of different  movies on the net.
> Saw a short one called The Gunfighter.
> Very clever.  There is a narrator who we quickly discover is heard by all the people in the movie and who effectively controls and directs the action.
> Brill. Very well worth 10 minutes of your life..





  spoiler alert might have helped!


----------



## basilio (4 May 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> spoiler alert might have helped!



Che ?? I think the narrator coming through the walls of the actors happened in the first minute.
I thought it was priceless.  Bit of a play on Pirandellos work "Six  characters in search of a author"


----------



## basilio (22 May 2017)

Just started watching the TV series of "The Handmaids tale".  Friend of mine sent me a link.

Overwhelmingly powerful.  Dark in every way. A disturbing, classic story that doesn't look out of place in 2017. 


_*Plot*
In a dystopian near-future, the totalitarian and Christian fundamentalist government of Gilead rules the former United States amidst an ongoing civil war. Society is organized along a new, militarized, hierarchical regime of Bible-inspired social and religious fanaticism and newly-created social classes, in which women are brutally subjugated, and by law are not allowed to work, own property, control money, or read. Widespread infertility due to warfare-induced environmental contamination has resulted in the conscription of the few remaining fertile women — called Handmaids, according to Biblical precedent — who are assigned to the homes of the ruling elite, where they must submit to ritualized sex with their male masters in order to become pregnant and bear children for those men and their wives.


The main character, Offred (Elisabeth Moss), is the Handmaid assigned to the home of Gileadan Commander Fred Waterford (Joseph Fiennes) and his religious wife Serena Joy (Yvonne Strahovski), and as such is subject to the strictest rules and constant scrutiny; an improper word or deed on her part can lead to her execution. Offred, who is named after her male master like all Handmaids, can remember the "time before", when she was married with a daughter and had her own name and identity, but all she can safely do now is follow the rules of Gilead in the hope that she can someday live free and reunite with her daughter._


----------



## basilio (22 May 2017)

*A perspective on The Hand Maids tale in 2017 

Margaret Atwood on What ‘The Handmaid’s Tale’ Means in the Age of Trump
By MARGARET ATWOOD MARCH 10, 2017


Save
Photo






Credit Eleni Kalorkoti*
In the spring of 1984 I began to write a novel that was not initially called “The Handmaid’s Tale.” I wrote in longhand, mostly on yellow legal notepads, then transcribed my almost illegible scrawlings using a huge German-keyboard manual typewriter I’d rented.

The keyboard was German because I was living in West Berlin, which was still encircled by the Berlin Wall: The Soviet empire was still strongly in place, and was not to crumble for another five years. Every Sunday the East German Air Force made sonic booms to remind us of how close they were. During my visits to several countries behind the Iron Curtain — Czechoslovakia, East Germany — I experienced the wariness, the feeling of being spied on, the silences, the changes of subject, the oblique ways in which people might convey information, and these had an influence on what I was writing. So did the repurposed buildings. “This used to belong to . . . but then they disappeared.” I heard such stories many times.

Having been born in 1939 and come to consciousness during World War II, I knew that established orders could vanish overnight. Change could also be as fast as lightning. “It can’t happen here” could not be depended on: Anything could happen anywhere, given the circumstances.

By 1984, I’d been avoiding my novel for a year or two. It seemed to me a risky venture. I’d read extensively in science fiction, speculative fiction, utopias and dystopias ever since my high school years in the 1950s, but I’d never written such a book. Was I up to it? The form was strewn with pitfalls, among them a tendency to sermonize, a veering into allegory and a lack of plausibility. If I was to create an imaginary garden I wanted the toads in it to be real. One of my rules was that I would not put any events into the book that had not already happened in what James Joyce called the “nightmare” of history, nor any technology not already available. No imaginary gizmos, no imaginary laws, no imaginary atrocities. God is in the details, they say. So is the Devil.

Back in 1984, the main premise seemed — even to me — fairly outrageous. Would I be able to persuade readers that the United States had suffered a coup that had transformed an erstwhile liberal democracy into a literal-minded theocratic dictatorship? In the book, the Constitution and Congress are no longer: The Republic of Gilead is built on a foundation of the 17th-century Puritan roots that have always lain beneath the modern-day America we thought we knew.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/10/books/review/margaret-atwood-handmaids-tale-age-of-trump.html


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 May 2017)

I'm really enjoying the SBS series Hamilton's Pharmacopoeia.  Like a real life Breaking Bad.


----------



## basilio (26 May 2017)

Being sucked into The handmaidens tale


----------



## basilio (31 May 2017)

My second best love on the net is the currents series of *I Love Dick.
*
The series is a faithful but extended representation of Chris Krauses book "I love Dick" written in 1997.  _I Love Dick_ is, the story of a three-way romance: Chris wants Dick, Chris confesses her obsession to Sylvere her husband , and then the two of them slowly pull Dick into various sexual and psychological games.

The series is set in Marfa which is a very real  tiny art town in the remote back blocks of Texas. Never heard of it before but it certainly extends my understanding of Art. 

There are also amazing artists in the series. I have been following the work of India Salvor Menuez who plays one of the characters in the series. Quite brilliant stuff.
If your open to new ideas and films that present the world from a self confessed female (loser...) perspective this is a gem
https://newrepublic.com/article/141713/liberating-obsessiveness-love-dick
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/may/11/i-love-dick-amazon-tv-chris-kraus-kathryn-hahn
http://indiasalvormenuez.com/


----------



## basilio (7 June 2017)

A short 18 minute video which examines deaths in WW2 using graphs.  Lets not get into another big war please..


----------



## basilio (19 June 2017)

I'm following a new ABC series called "Unforgotten." Follows the story of a body found under the floor of a building site and the lives of the people who had been involved with the death almost 40 years previously.Great work and as usual no ads on Iview.
http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/unforgotten/ZW0900A001S00


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 June 2017)

Just finished season 2 of Billions, love it. Trading, Law, mind games, twists, right up my alley


----------



## basilio (26 June 2017)

I watched and was memorised by "The Big Short".  Essentially the story of how a couple of guys worked out the bleeding obvious in 2006-7 - that the entire USA property market and banking system was irrevocably corrupt.
This is just a taste


----------



## basilio (3 July 2017)

Came across this clip on You Tube.  Don't know the series but it's whip smart and some fascinating characters.

Followed up some more clips and it got so interesting.


----------



## basilio (3 July 2017)

Ok Apparently the series I was picking up with Meet Helene  was the US version of Shameless.  Explains the smoking hot sex scenes I suppose..!


----------



## Tisme (4 July 2017)




----------



## basilio (14 July 2017)

Just finished watch "Unforgotten" on ABC. Very, very good. Clever concept, outstanding plot and writing, sublime acting from all characters.
Worth getting the box set from a Library or where ever.  Apparently there is a second series with another decades old crime and exploring the consequences of on the participants. Looking forward to it.


----------



## basilio (20 August 2017)

Just watched "Scientology - Going clear"  on SBS.  Absoxxxxlutly shattering.  I Thought I knew a bit about how dodgy and dangerous it was but this documentary was the equivalent of going through Belsen. 
I guess it is on the SBS site and that it can be found elsewhere.

Truly An Education.


----------



## basilio (14 October 2017)

Saw the_ The Song Keeper t_oday at MIFFs film festival.  Really blown away by it.

In summary it is about a choir of aboriginal women in Central Australia who sing old German hyms in their aboriginal language. They were taught these hyms by Lutheran missionaries in Hermannsbourg mission.
When they arrived in Austraia the missionaries learnt the native language and translated their hymns so the aboriginals could  sing to God in their own tongue.

Anyway the story of the documentary was bringing together the choir and taking them  on a tour to Germany to sing these German/Aboriginal hyms back to the congregations that sent the original missionaries.

But the documentary is much more than that just the "choir" and the trip. It encompasses the effect the project has on the people and explores the life and history and many of the participants. Very powerful and well worth watching when it is commercially released.

* MIFF 2017: The Song Keepers is a remarkable tale of culture surviving and thriving *
In the 19th century, Lutheran missionaries brought German hymns to the outback. In the 21st, the outback took them back to Germany.



*Karl Quinn*
It's not every day you see a group of 30-odd Aboriginal women in colourful dress on the streets of Melbourne. But then it's not every day 30-odd Aboriginal women get to attend the world premiere of a movie in which they star.

_The Song Keepers_ is a remarkable and enormously enjoyable documentary about a rather improbable concert tour. In 2015, the Central Australian Aboriginal Women's Choir went to Germany, to sing the hymns that had been brought to this country in the 19th century by Lutheran missionaries. And they sang them in their own languages, Pitjantjatjara and Arrarnta, to a rapturous response.

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...e-surviving-and-thriving-20170804-gxpvol.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermannsburg,_Northern_Territory


----------



## MrBurns (14 October 2017)

Watched Holding the Man last night on SBS much of it filmed at Xavier college where my sons went and in Wimba Ave Kew around the corner from me.
Had to turn it off midway it was just gay pr0n and I told one of my sons to watch it !!!
No idea how they got it to air without Xavier stopping it.


----------



## basilio (23 October 2017)

Came across the story of Sir Nicholas Winton.
He was an English stock broker and humanitarian (??!!) who in 1938 went to Czechoslavika  and, somehow, managed to save the lives of 669 Jewish children who would have been inevitably murdered by the Germans in next 12 months.

Amazing true story. Well worth a look and a think.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Winton


----------



## basilio (23 October 2017)

If you took the time to watch the story of the 664 children saved by Sir Nicolas Winton you will have also faced the horror of the millions of families destroyed by war. That was a very powerful doco.

So a brighter note check out another contemporay story of a person who refused to give up no matter how impossible the situation seemed.


----------



## basilio (16 November 2017)

Came back from a few days away and faced a very big pile of ironing... Sad.
Decided to do  (some of) it while watching/hearing Adele at Royal Albert Hall.

Great songs, fantastic atmosphere but what was most moving were the stories she told in introducing her songs.


----------



## basilio (5 January 2018)

Watched The Martian on You Tube.  

Certainly a BIG movie. Long, sciency , sardonic, totally over the top in terms of outrageous solutions to surving on Mars.

But fun.. Well worth it IMV


----------



## luutzu (5 January 2018)

Disney's Descendants.

TV-movie that mixes high school musicals with Disney's (stolen and trademarked) fairy tale characters' children (i.e. descendants).

There's a lot, a whole lot, wrong with the movie and its premise but the kids love it. 

The film make me think whether or not we're ruining our kids, seriously.

So all of Disney's characters kind of got together, at the same time, even though the stories set them continents, centuries, and various worlds apart... all of Disney's characters... like beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Mulan etc. etc.   They all have kids about the same time.

These kids goes to the same school. 

Children of the "good" character goes to a bright and sunny whatever castle; children of the "bad guys" get stranded on "the Isle" where they're pirates and low-life scums, like their parents. 

Well, some of the children are actually good inside. So even though their parents are evil dudes, some of the kids are actually good. So that kinda save the idea of genetic purity and stuff, I guess. 

then there's dead evil characters who we found out are still alive. I mean, they managed to bear and raise their kids. But then again I guess all Disney characters fell to their death so they didn't really die then.

I guess if you don't think about it, it's just another rip off of whatever them teens musicals are called.


----------



## basilio (7 January 2018)

I saw "Cider with Rosie" on You Tube over the weekend.

Its a an autobiography by Laurie Lee who born into a small English village in 1914. Really interesting insight into life in a pre  industrial time English village.  

*The narrator is in fact Laurie Lee.* He died the year before the movie was released. The book Cider with Rosie sold 6mill plus copies.


----------



## basilio (12 January 2018)

Darkest Hour is coming to our screens. Looks at Winston Churchill in 1940 when the fate of England and Europe was precarious.

The movie seems to be excellent. This review offers an insight into all the aspects of Churchills character and how his leadership shows up the present crop pf political leaders.

* Winston Churchill makes a fine movie star. If only we had a leader to match him in real life today *
Britain’s wartime leader is played by Gary Oldman in the film Darkest Hour, following portrayals by John Lithgow and Brian Cox. His enduring legend is a rebuke to current world politicians, says the Observer’s chief political columnist

In an early scene in _Darkest Hour_, Clementine Churchill tells another character that her husband is “just a man, like any other”. This is a knowing opening joke in Joe Wright’s new film about May 1940 and the first three weeks of Winston Churchill’s premiership. It is a joke that just about everyone is guaranteed to get. Even those of its citizens with the slenderest grasp of this country’s past will know that Churchill was not a man like any other. During its long and rich history, Britain has had good, bad and mediocre leaders. Churchill occupies an elevated plinth all to himself as the prime minister who led his country through a struggle for national survival, the like of which it had never before endured and has never since experienced. The stakes were vertiginous when he replaced the discredited Neville Chamberlain at Number 10. The choices made in the early weeks of Churchill’s premiership were a hinge point in history. In play was not just the freedom of Britain but the future of an entire continent.

This makes the Churchill legend one deserving of his country’s pride and at the same time it presents us with several linked problems. He is a challenge for actors who try to embody him and for the politicians who have followed him. There is also a Churchill conundrum for the country that remembers – and misremembers – his role in its history.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/jan/07/winston-churchill-darkest-hour-andrew-rawnsley


----------



## Tisme (12 January 2018)

basilio said:


> Darkest Hour is coming to our screens. Looks at Winston Churchill in 1940 when the fate of England and Europe was precarious.
> 
> The movie seems to be excellent. This review offers an insight into all the aspects of Churchills character and how his leadership shows up the present crop pf political leaders.
> 
> ...




Hope they have his oneliners:

https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/426856870915928521/?lp=true


----------



## basilio (13 January 2018)

Saw Rashamon again last night.  Brilliant Japanese movie by Kuroswa. It's about the murder of a traveller and the rape of his wife but told from four different angles. 
Black and white and Japanese but great cinema.

The story was reconstructed by Hollywood in the 60's for American audiences and called "The Outrage". Still a great story but probably more accessible.


https://doclip.com/list/the-outrage-full-movie-eng-sub


----------



## basilio (13 January 2018)

A bit more about Kurosawa and composing movement in film. Fascinating.


----------



## basilio (13 January 2018)

And just for fun.  The best and goriest scenes from Kill Bill.
.


----------



## luutzu (13 January 2018)

basilio said:


> A bit more about Kurosawa and composing movement in film. Fascinating.





A great series on the art of film-making by Tony Zhou there. 

Kurosawa is one of the truly great movie directors. Saw a few of his films and they're really well made, beautiful to look at and tell a great story.

Check out Ran if you haven't. It's based on King Lear.

The Seven Samurai was also awesome. The sword fights... wow.


----------



## basilio (13 January 2018)

Just watched a couple of programs on bullying at school on Iview

Just outstanding. Raw, real, effective and non-exploitive.  As a teacher and parent it was great to see such a constructive approach to what can be a nasty part of schools.
http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/bullied/DO1508H001S00
http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/bullied/DO1508H002S00


----------



## IrishDigger (14 January 2018)

Films - Not what I am watching but what I will be watching over the next couple of weeks,

1. Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.

2. The Post.

Cheers.


----------



## basilio (18 February 2018)

Been watching Shetland for the past few weeks on ABC. 
Totally brilliant crime drama with absorbing character development.
The last episode tonight was gripping.  What really set it apart was a couple of incidents around rape, the effect on the women and how  the women, police and the community reacted to the assault.
All the episodes are still on Iview and well worth watching.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/shetland/ZW1272A005S00


----------



## Tisme (19 February 2018)

crawled in from the local at 2.30am the other night ... put on "Black Lightning" and binge watched to the latest episode.


----------



## basilio (11 March 2018)

Found a brilliant BBC comedy series on Iview.  Written by Ben Elton, features David Mitchell.

Set in Elizabethian England  and is set around Will Shakespeare and his efforts to write the classical Shakesperian plays. Totally droll.  Six episodes to date

*Upstart Crow*
Series 1 Ep 1 Star Crossed Lovers
COMEDY
Will Shakespeare struggles to find inspiration for Romeo while at the same time having to deal with an angry actor, a very annoying house-guest, and his family's not-terribly-helpful script suggestions.

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/upstart-crow/ZW1395A001S00


----------



## Tisme (12 March 2018)

Designated Survivor with Keifer Sutherland = binge watched


----------



## bellenuit (12 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> Designated Survivor with Keifer Sutherland = binge watched




Same here, although I haven't bothered with Series 2. I thought S1 excellent, but I felt I had enough of the characters by the end and thought having a Series 2 overkill.


----------



## Tisme (12 March 2018)

bellenuit said:


> Same here, although I haven't bothered with Series 2. I thought S1 excellent, but I felt I had enough of the characters by the end and thought having a Series 2 overkill.




So didn't get up to the episode where he beds his mother in law?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 March 2018)

Saw Games Night at the movies. Really good, worth seeing.


----------



## Tisme (12 March 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Saw Games Night at the movies. Really good, worth seeing.




I think Jesse Piemons made that film.


----------



## luutzu (12 March 2018)

*Black Panther
*
Pretty good. 

A big action movie with social, political, historical commentary? Pretty good how they pulled it off. 

With the Last Jedi and now this, I'm sensing that the state censors are either sleeping at the wheel or too focus on the bad language and nudity to see the subversive message these writers and directors are slipping in. 

There's a scene where what's his name from the original The Office and The Hobbit... a White guy... walk up to an African princess Q. 

Startled, she turn round saying "Coloniser, don't sneak up on me like that." Put a new meaning to "Don't touch anything" too. 

And a dig at Trump and his wall too. Though a bit too much credit to Billy Clinton and his bridge building nonsense.


----------



## Tisme (15 March 2018)

Original Wonder Woman Pilot:


----------



## basilio (15 March 2018)

"Innocent" on ABC Iview is another brilliant series.  Many twists and turns on the story of a man convicted and then pardoned of allegeadly killing his wife.


----------



## basilio (28 March 2018)

Two part series on ABC about the "Wonderful world of Robots." (my words.)

OK much to gape and gasp at but watching these presenters embrace a hyper evolving , intelligent, self learning, robot led future with the barest of questionings was as scary as the robots.
https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/hyper-evolution-rise-of-the-robots/ZW1392A002S00


----------



## luutzu (28 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> Original Wonder Woman Pilot:





That sucks. DC and WB hasn't improved that much though. 

And this is how you fight with a Bo (1 min mark), and do fight scenes.


----------



## luutzu (28 March 2018)

*The Death of Stalin*

Given the current restarting of the Cold War, not sure if this one was funded by the war machines but it's pretty good.

Dark, very dark, comedy. Like Monty Python but with lots of bullet to the heads, torture, rape... but I don't feel it's done gratuitously. Just done to show how nasty the Soviets were/are? 

The actors were great. Scripts well done I reckon. Good commentaries on dictatorial rule and communism without going the Spielberg way of banging it over your head with red, blue and white.


----------



## Tisme (29 March 2018)

luutzu said:


> *The Death of Stalin*
> 
> Given the current restarting of the Cold War, not sure if this one was funded by the war machines but it's pretty good.
> 
> ...




One I must watch


----------



## basilio (1 April 2018)

basilio said:


> Found a brilliant BBC comedy series on Iview.  Written by Ben Elton, features David Mitchell.
> 
> Set in Elizabethian England  and is set around Will Shakespeare and his efforts to write the classical Shakesperian plays. Totally droll.  Six episodes to date
> 
> ...




I'm going to bump this particular program again.
It's now in Series 2 and manages to get in some wicked jobs at politicians who lie and scheme and create their own reality - as if that could ever happen.  
And it goes to town on the religious wars between the the newly formed Church of England and the Catholics.
Brill..

https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/upstart-crow/ZW1396A002S00


----------



## basilio (1 April 2018)

Another totally, absolutely, brilliant drama is Unforgotten. Up to episode 5 of this rivetting program.

https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/unforgotten/ZW1482A001S00


----------



## basilio (4 April 2018)

If you just want some fun on ABC/BBC Plebs is 23 minutes of 21st century comedy set in a tablieu 1st Century Rome. 

Up to Series 3 now on Iview. Worth watching the lot to see how the very young characters age and develop.

*Plebs*
Series 1 Ep 1 The Orgy
COMEDY
A modern comedy in an ancient setting, PLEBS follows three desperate young men from the suburbs of Ancient Rome. There's an upward turn for the boys when Marcus meets some fit Britons and Stylax finds a flyer to an orgy.
https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/plebs/ZW0189A001S00


----------



## basilio (6 April 2018)

basilio said:


> Another totally, absolutely, brilliant drama is Unforgotten. Up to episode 5 of this rivetting program.
> 
> https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/unforgotten/ZW1482A001S00




Just saw the last episode of  this drama. Have to beat the drum again. It is one of the best programs you will see this year. 
Don't binge on it. Take some time between episodes to reflect on the turns. Just special...


----------



## bellenuit (6 April 2018)

basilio said:


> Just saw the last episode of  this drama. Have to beat the drum again. It is one of the best programs you will see this year.
> Don't binge on it. Take some time between episodes to reflect on the turns. Just special...




Yes, I saw it some time ago. Excellent. I just watched S1 of Criminal Justice on SBS on demand. That was excellent too. The US series, "The Night Of" was based on Criminal Justice S1 and is pretty much identical in every way. I had seen that first and it was also good.

I am also watching the latest series of Homeland on SBS and that too is excellent. In fact I would recommend all the previous series (5 previous I think) of that series. The current series has many parallels to current US politics.


----------



## Tisme (9 April 2018)

Quite enjoying"Billions" on Stan


----------



## basilio (13 April 2018)

Creating new ways to do things. Always a sign of an active and agile mind.

Ever wondered how hard it is to serve a piece of cake and wanted to improve the process ? 
Check out this inspiration.


----------



## Tisme (15 April 2018)

The time is meow. 

Super Troopers 2 out soon:

*Warning this is R Rated ....do not watch if offended by offensive language and behaviour:

*


----------



## basilio (19 April 2018)

Came across a doco on the Wild West. All pics, excellent narrator, well worth a look.


----------



## basilio (10 May 2018)

Just watched a two part series on Sir John Monash on ABC. Clearly written and produced for the 100 year commemoration of the end of WW1.

Brilliant, quite challenging story of the war, the critical role of John Monash in winning WW1 and what happened to the soldiers when they returned home. What was equally fascinating was the role of the narrator Peter Greste. He brought two additional threads to the story

1) He had been imprisoned in Egypt on trumped up terrorism charges. He had first hand experience at fighting for freedom and facing the consequences.
2) In the process of making the film Peter discovered he had 4 Great-Uncles who had fought in WW1 under Sir John Monash. What had their war been like ?

Really worth watching and reflecting on our history and  what we need to remember.

______________________________
_
I wonder if we will ever see programs like this again if the ABC is properly gutted by the Libs? Which commercial entitities would ever produce such a story and tell it in this way ? _

https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/monash-and-me/DO1600W001S00
https://tvtonight.com.au/2018/04/airdate-general-monash-and-me.html

(Copied from ANZAC day thread)


----------



## basilio (15 May 2018)

*Europe after Hitler. *

I suppose we "know" about what happened in Europe when Germany was defeated. Or do we ?
This is  an excellent doco looking at the convulsions in Europe during the early years of peace post WW2.  Also documents the spread of Soviet power through the satellite communist parties in Soviet controlled Eastern Europe. Refresh your knowledge.
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/program/after-hitler


----------



## basilio (28 May 2018)

Just finished watching "Ordeal by Innocence"  on ABC Iview.

It's an Agathie Christie Whodunit but constructed with a very 21st century style and ending. I thought it was brilliant.  Well worth the  effort to watch. (Don't peek...!)

*Agatha Christie's Ordeal By Innocence*
Series 1 Ep 1
DRAMA
Heiress Rachel Argyll is murdered at her family estate, and her adopted son Jack is arrested for her murder. Eighteen months later, as her widower is set to remarry, the murderer's identity is in doubt.

https://iview.abc.net.au/programs/agatha-christies-ordeal-by-innocence/ZW1364A001S00


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)




----------



## bellenuit (31 May 2018)

I've been watching The Good Fight on SBS on Demand, which is a follow on from The Good Wife.

It's about a Chicago law firm and is semi serious, but also funny. It is very much anti-Trump, but that is only about 10% of what it is about, the rest being simply court room and law firm drama. What I like is that it is very topical and only a few months behind what we are hearing in the news re US politics and it also helps to explain many of the things we hear but may not be familiar with. The latest episode is S2E12 and brings up topics such as sanctuary cities and Einstein visas (how Melania Trump got into the US). The previous episode had some legal drama surrounding the "Golden Showers" tapes.


----------



## basilio (31 May 2018)

The Good Fight is exceptional TV. Actually it becomes quite surreal watching TV characters interacting with the President of the  day and plotting his impeachment.


----------



## Junior (31 May 2018)

What does everyone think of current season of Handmaid's Tale?

Like most series, not as great as the first season, but still gripping.


----------



## Humid (1 June 2018)

Fortitude SBS On Demand and before that Tin Star on Fox
Something about murder in cold climates I’m addicted to


----------



## Junior (1 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Fortitude SBS On Demand and before that Tin Star on Fox
> Something about murder in cold climates I’m addicted to




Fargo (tv series) is awesome.


----------



## basilio (1 June 2018)

Watched "Back in Time for Dinner" on Iview.  Real blast from the past and Annabel Crabb adds a special touch.

_Annabel Crabb guides an Aussie family through a time-travelling adventure to discover how the food we eat has transformed the way we live, the fabric of the nation and defined family roles over the past 60 years._

https://iview.abc.net.au/collection/back-in-time-for-dinner


----------



## ghotib (1 June 2018)

Junior said:


> What does everyone think of current season of Handmaid's Tale?
> 
> Like most series, not as great as the first season, but still gripping.



Up till last night I agreed, but after the latest episode I think this season will grip even harder than the first one.


----------



## Humid (4 June 2018)

Junior said:


> Fargo (tv series) is awesome.




I’ve watched a couple of series of Fargo they were very good.


----------



## basilio (6 June 2018)

basilio said:


> Watched "Back in Time for Dinner" on Iview.  Real blast from the past and Annabel Crabb adds a special touch.
> 
> _Annabel Crabb guides an Aussie family through a time-travelling adventure to discover how the food we eat has transformed the way we live, the fabric of the nation and defined family roles over the past 60 years._
> 
> https://iview.abc.net.au/collection/back-in-time-for-dinner




Watched the second episode on Iview.  Australia in the 60's.  The visuals are fascinating but the facts are interesting in a "different world"
- Only 34% of girls at school after 16. The rest are in typing pools (perhaps retail /)
- At the end of the 60's   40% of Australia is under the age of 21.  This is the baby boomers with steriods
- Until the mid/late sixties all pubs close at 6 o'clock.  There is an hour of rapid fire drinking by men between 5-6
- No women in public bars. Total no no
- The only Asians allowed to come to Australia are Chinese chefs ! For real.

Lot's to think about. Worth a look.


----------



## Tisme (12 June 2018)

Anyone?

http://www.ladbible.com/entertainme...ns-are-loving-netflixs-the-staircase-20180611


----------



## Junior (12 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Anyone?
> 
> http://www.ladbible.com/entertainme...ns-are-loving-netflixs-the-staircase-20180611




I'm halfway through this at the moment.  Fascinating and very hard to know if he did it or not at this point!


----------



## basilio (13 August 2018)

Saw this brilliant doco a couple of nights ago. Its about a family that decides to move into a single room loga cabin in the Yukon for  9 months over winter ..
Very thought provoking. I found it on putlocker..(shh)



http://allthetimeintheworld.ca/

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/allthetimeintheworld


----------



## basilio (7 September 2018)

The French can always come up with another slant on a social comedy farce.

There is a new series called Nude on SBS.  A guy wakes up from an 8 year coma in France 2016 and discovers a "World of Transparency". Everyone has to be naked outdoors in this new (much warmer) world of total openness.

Lots of dangly bits on all sorts of bodies with zero sexual frission. Some very clever observations as well.
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/program/nude


----------



## basilio (7 September 2018)

Saw another French Movie on SBS while looking for some light fluff after burying the dead.

Called Heart Breaker. "Hot Stuff" Alex and his sister run a business which breaks up relationships. Good fun.
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/18612803780/heartbreaker


----------



## basilio (16 September 2018)

Saw Ex Machina last night on SBS.  Just brilliant. Well worth seeing.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jan/25/ex-machina-review-mark-kermode-alex-garland-vikander


----------



## basilio (20 October 2018)

Currently watching Schitt's Creek on ABC.  Very droll. Very sharp.


----------



## basilio (25 October 2018)

Anyone else watching Pine Gap on Iview?

It's a spy thriller set in the US Pine Gap spy facility at Alice Springs. I thought it was an eyeopener in terms of outlining how this spy netwrork works.  Some great politics in it as well. Well, well worth a look.

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/pine-gap


----------



## basilio (26 October 2018)

I was watching the latest series of Dr Who a couple of days ago. The latest episode hits some hot spots with regard to racism in the US and the efforts to challenge the laws that kept blacks well and truly in their place (even if that was on the end of rope.)
The Dr and crew are cast back to Nov 30th 1955 in Montgomery Alabama. The meet Rosa Parks. The rest is history.
Interestingly, apart from the introduced Dr Who elements, all the details of Rosa Parks, the incidents, the atmosphere in Montgomery, the social and legal structures of the time are spot on.

*Series 11 Episode 3 Rosa*
The Doctor and her friends find themselves in the Deep South of America. As they encounter a seamstress by the name of Rosa Parks, they begin to wonder: is someone attempting to change history?
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/doctor-who

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosa_Parks


----------



## SirRumpole (26 October 2018)

I was very disappointed in that Who episode.

There was no originality in it from the sci fi viewpoint, just a politically correct history lesson.

They should leave that sort of thing  to documentary makers who would actually tell the facts rather than try to wrap it up as entertainment.


----------



## basilio (26 October 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I was very disappointed in that Who episode.
> 
> There was no originality in it from the sci fi viewpoint, just a politically correct history lesson.
> 
> They should leave that sort of thing  to documentary makers who would actually tell the facts rather than try to wrap it up as entertainment.





"Politically correct "  That is a neat little back handed slap Rumpy. WTF !!

If you check out the Wiki site I quoted you will see that all the basic facts are exactly as they happened. There is nothing gilded in this story.  Rosa Banks, the social situation in  Montgomory, the impact of Rosa's stand and the subsequent boycott of the buses for over a year were seminal points in the efforts to give negroes a measure of equality.

There was a movie/documentary about Rosa Parks in 2002.  All quite good.  However the writers decided to use a contempory  sci-fi format to tell a story that most people would not be aware of beyond the broadest facts. It did raise a lot of interest for that reason. 

I thought it was interesting how the  two non-white  partners of  Dr Who reflected on the behavior  of the Montomery citizens in 1955 and then related how they were treated at home  in 2018.

https://tv.avclub.com/a-powerful-doctor-who-ensures-rosa-parks-is-the-hero-of-1829895227

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...y-accurate-is-doctor-whos-rosa-parks-episode/
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-45939324


----------



## SirRumpole (26 October 2018)

basilio said:


> "Politically correct " That is a neat little back handed slap Rumpy. WTF !!
> 
> If you check out the Wiki site I quoted you will see *that all the basic facts are exactly as they happened*. There is nothing gilded in this story. Rosa Banks, the social situation in Montgomory, the impact of Rosa's stand and the subsequent boycott of the buses for over a year were seminal points in the efforts to give negroes a measure of equality.




Oh yeah, a time traveller ACTUALLY appeared on that bus and helped change history ? WTF bas who are you kidding ?

If I watch a sci fi show I expect to see sci fi not a ridiculous montage of supposed suspense/mystery and historical lecturing.

That's why I said a genuine documentary would have done a lot more justice to the actuality of those events.


----------



## basilio (26 October 2018)

Rumpy the basic facts of the story was the social situation in Montgomery at the time and the actions of Rosa Parks in refusing to give up her seat. The background to this was her life  as a seamstress and her work as an activist.  This was the guts of the facts.

Obviously the timetraveller parts were our way of creating a Dr Who story.

By the way you are quite off track saying that Dr Who was intended to be just a Sci Fi program.  They often had social/political messages - just like Star Wars, Bonanza, The Brady Bunch and many other programs.

https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2016/05/the7-least-subtle-political-allegories-on-doctor-who/


----------



## Ferret (26 October 2018)

Rumpy's right.  It was a weak episode.


----------



## basilio (27 October 2018)

Watched "I, Daniel" on SBS.  Powerful,  compelling, harrowing

Daniel Blake (59) has worked as a joiner most of his life in Newcastle. Now, for the first time ever, he needs help from the State. He crosses paths with a single mother Katie and her two young children, Daisy and Dylan. Katie’s only chance to escape a one-roomed homeless hostel in London has been to accept a flat in a city she doesn’t know, some 300 miles away. Daniel and Katie find themselves in no-man’s land, caught on the barbed wire of welfare bureaucracy. Directed by Ken Loach. Winner - Palme d'Or - 2016 Cannes Film Festival

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1349736003896/i-daniel-blake


----------



## luutzu (28 October 2018)

basilio said:


> Watched "I, Daniel" on SBS.  Powerful,  compelling, harrowing
> 
> Daniel Blake (59) has worked as a joiner most of his life in Newcastle. Now, for the first time ever, he needs help from the State. He crosses paths with a single mother Katie and her two young children, Daisy and Dylan. Katie’s only chance to escape a one-roomed homeless hostel in London has been to accept a flat in a city she doesn’t know, some 300 miles away. Daniel and Katie find themselves in no-man’s land, caught on the barbed wire of welfare bureaucracy. Directed by Ken Loach. Winner - Palme d'Or - 2016 Cannes Film Festival
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1349736003896/i-daniel-blake




Quite an insightful drama and social commentary there Bas. Sadly, it's not fictional nowadays isn't it. 

Quite shameful that in some of the richest countries in the history of the world, we're forcing those who needed the bare minimum to survive to beg like dogs. Jumping through hoops, dealing with power-tripping sociopaths, and... echoing Daniel's... to lose the few things they have left - their dignity.

Recalling that article you linked from Michael Lewis... just a passing comment but apparently the Department responsible for keeping hungry kids and seniors is the Dept. of Agriculture. Geezus.


----------



## basilio (29 October 2018)

Also saw "Calvary" on SBS. Quite philosophical in an Ingmar Bergman way.  Had elements of the Seventh Seal in it with it's discussions about God and morality.

_Brendan Gleeson is electric as good-natured priest Father James Lavelle, who is intent on making the world a better place, but is continually shocked and saddened by the spiteful and confrontational inhabitants of his small country town. One day, when his life is threatened during a confession, the priest decides it's time to fight back against the dark forces around him.
_
https://www.sbs.com.au/movies/video/839115843841/Calvary


----------



## luutzu (29 October 2018)

Another great OZ satire.


----------



## basilio (30 October 2018)

luutzu said:


> Another great OZ satire.






Noo... I don't think it was satire at all. Just exceptionally astute.
God we can be real xxxxt when we want to be.


----------



## luutzu (2 November 2018)

Great, and scary, interview with Daniel Ellsberg [the Pentagon Papers, US Nuclear War planner].

There's 8 parts. 3 Released so far. One segment per day I think they're going for.

----
I didn't know this but... ermm... Hitler was a bit saner when it comes to nuclear weapons than American war planners? 

Hitler rejected the idea of nuclear fission as there is a risk of atmospheric ignition, lighting up all the oxygen in the air, the hydrogen in the seas from splitting the atom. 

The Yanks, at first, were understandably in a rush to build one as the Nazi was winning. But as the war dragged on and the Nazi was pushed back, eventually defeated... The Yanks was in a rush to finish the Bomb, refused Japanese surrender so they can have a chance to use it? 

If it weren't Ellsberg and other historians writing this, it'd be some crazy conspiracy theory. 

But that was then, nowadays we got Obama, now Trump, pushing to minimise the nukes, making it "tactical" and user-friendly. It'll only cost $1.5 to $3 Trillion though.


----------



## basilio (6 November 2018)

Just watched " Lion"  on SBS on demand.

True Australian story of adopted indian boy who manged to find his mother 25 years later. 
 Great story.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2018)

Charles Ponzi


----------



## basilio (7 November 2018)

In keeping with the times I watched The Dictator.

A thousand NPC jokes trashing women, blacks, Jews, lesbians and for the money shot - "American Democracy". For a film produced in 2012 it is remarkably prescient in depicting a Dictator running around with gold limousines and bedding a wall of paid and unpaid hookers.

_*The Dictator* is a 2012 political satire black comedy film co-written by and starring Sacha Baron Cohen as his fourth feature film in a leading role. The film is directed by Larry Charles, who previously directed Baron Cohen's mockumentaries Borat and Brüno. Baron Cohen, in the role of Admiral General Aladeen, the dictator of the fictional Republic of Wadiya visiting the United States, stars alongside Anna Faris, Ben Kingsley, Jason Mantzoukas, and an uncredited appearance by John C. Reilly. 

Producers Jeff Schaffer and David Mandel said that Baron Cohen's character was inspired by real-life leaders considered dictators like Kim Jong-il, Idi Amin, Muammar Gaddafi, Mobutu Sese Seko and Saparmurat Niyazov.[5] The film's opening credits dedicate it to Kim Jong-il, "in loving memory". _

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1195297347522/the-dictator


----------



## Darc Knight (7 November 2018)

Came in here to get a glimpse into what Bas was viewing. Pretty sure it wasn't Rambo 1, 2 and 3. I wasn't wrong.


----------



## basilio (8 November 2018)

*The Day Boris Yeltsin Saved The World*

There are many special days but the *really *special ones should include those that change or in fact save the course of history - or_ *Civilisation As We Know It.*_

There was a very special day in January 1995 when the Russian President Boris Yeltsin makes a life or death decision which means we can still talk about it today.  This Musicial interpretation of one of the less known turning points of history deserves a drink or a smoke and a few bags of chippies. ( This story is only 20 minutes long but allow time fro the rest of the series.)

____________________________________________________________________

_In January 1995, a small research rocket is launched from the civilian scientific rocket station Andøya. Its mission is to document the Northern Light for Norwegian and American scientists. Moments later all hell breaks loose, when the Russian military misinterprets the rocket as an American nuclear missile. The Russians have just minutes to retaliate, and for the first time in history they activate their nuclear briefcases. President Boris Jeltsin has only a few minutes to decide: Should he push the button and start a nuclear war? This is the investigative musical about the scariest moment in human history .
_
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/vid...-norway-the-musical-the-andoya-missile-crisis


----------



## luutzu (8 November 2018)

basilio said:


> *The Day Boris Yeltsin Saved The World*
> 
> There are many special days but the *really *special ones should include those that change or in fact save the course of history - or_ *Civilisation As We Know It.*_
> 
> ...




Wow. It's a miracle humanity still survive. There's been some dozen cases like these since WWII.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2018)

*Who remembers the Doug Anthony All Stars ? * The Mad, mercurial comedians of the 80's who took no prisoners. Fantastic two part series looking at the old DGAS and the reformed group.
Tim Fergusons final comments say it all.

*Episode 1*
Tim Ferguson's diagnosis of Multiple Sclerosis prompted the Doug Anthony Allstars to break up. Thirty years later it has also given the comedy superstars the impetus to reform.

*Episode 2*
In the second episode, the Allstars reform as the cripple (Tim Ferguson now in a wheelchair), the superstar (Paul McDermott) and the pensioner (Paul Livingston who replaced Richard). And once again, they quickly find success
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/tick-f-ing-tock


----------



## bellenuit (18 November 2018)

basilio said:


> Just watched " Lion"  on SBS on demand.
> 
> True Australian story of adopted indian boy who manged to find his mother 25 years later.
> Great story.




I have just watched it now. Great movie. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## basilio (18 November 2018)

bellenuit said:


> I have just watched it now. Great movie. Thanks for the heads up.




Glad you enjoyed it. It was pretty cool.


----------



## basilio (4 December 2018)

I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## Wyatt (4 December 2018)

I have recently enjoyed History Channel's reality series Alone, particularly seasons 1, 3 and 5. They usually have the contestants starting late autumn and going into winter, it is brutal stuff. Talk about psychology being important!

"Alone" follows 10 survivalists on a mission to do what they do best: stay alive while in an isolated location, they are on their own -- separated from one another with no camera crews in sight. They have just limited gear, cameras to document the experience and, perhaps most importantly, their wilderness experience to make it in the harsh, unforgiving terrain. They must forage for food and water, build shelters and avoid predators while dealing with feelings of isolation and psychological distress to survive as long as possible, hoping to last the longest to take home the $500,000 that is awarded to the winner.


----------



## basilio (5 December 2018)

Watched "The Last Chance Hotel" tonight on ABC. It is the story of the Gatwick Hotel in St Kilda which was closed down a couple of years ago to be turned into 6 swish apartments.  Previously it had been a rooming house for the down and outs.
The effect the owners had on the people they cared for in the Gatwick is ..... priceless.

*Gatwick: The Last Chance Hotel*
Intimate true stories from St Kilda's Gatwick Private Hotel. Meet the incredible characters including sisters Rose and Yvette who dedicated their lives to caring for the forgotten.
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/gatwick-the-last-chance-hotel/video/ZW1799A001S00


----------



## basilio (8 January 2019)

Upstart Crow has come back for it's third series. Juicily brilliant rendition of A Midsummer Nights Dream.  
The Christmas special was also great fun.

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/upstart-crow

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/upstart-crow-a-christmas-crow


----------



## basilio (15 February 2019)

Just finished watching Mrs Wilson on Iview.
An astounding true story brilliantly produced. Put aside 3 hours for an eyeopening, mind blowing  experience.

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/mrs-wilson


----------



## basilio (16 February 2019)

Short ScFi movie. Dark. amazing sets. really wonder how this achieved ?


----------



## qldfrog (16 February 2019)

Thanks Basilio, i disagree on your newspaper choice..a fan of the guardian, i am not but that movie and well well before the western.voice film are very good indeed


----------



## basilio (8 March 2019)

New movie coming out about Hedy Lamarr.  Apart from being a famous movie star she was also an inventor whose ideas  made a big impact on the US defence forces in WW2.

This is an interview with the director of "Bombshell". Also overviews some of the major inventions developed by Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Ann (9 March 2019)

Have been watching an old series called Wall Street Warriors on YouTube. It had three seasons the last season (3) can only be seen on Youtube.


----------



## bellenuit (9 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Have been watching an old series called Wall Street Warriors on YouTube. It had three seasons the last season (3) can only be seen on Youtube.
> 
> View attachment 92779




Season one seems to be there. I've just started watching it.


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> Season one seems to be there. I've just started watching it.



belleniut, hope you enjoy it, I phrased that rather badly, all three seasons are on YouTube but the only place you can see season three is on YouTube. They never released season three on TV as it was right in the middle of the collapse in 2007/2008 and it became a bit tense for the protagonists. 
I thought season three was the best of the lot.


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

...and another show I thoroughly enjoyed was a three part reality show from the UK called "Million Dollar Traders" also filmed during the 2009 crash. This is also available on YouTube.


----------



## basilio (26 March 2019)

Just came across a series on the Kennedy family on SBS. I missed episodes 1-3 but there is episode 4 and 5 still up.

Still so raw and powerful after all these years. It was disturbing to see how reckless and exposed Jack Kennedy was in his personal life. The assassinations of Jack Kennedy and the  Martin Luther King and Robert Kennedy in quick succession are reminders of the fragility of life/power in the US.

Really worth watching to get a picture of the US in the 60's.
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1451713091659/the-kennedys-family-secrets


----------



## basilio (13 April 2019)

How good were the Roman  military engineers ?
What would it take to construct a bridge that would enable 40,000 soldiers to cross the Rhine River.
It was 100 metres across 7-8 metres deep with strong currents.
Check out the engineering.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesar's_Rhine_bridges


----------



## basilio (18 April 2019)

Saw an excellent movie/biography of Astrid Lindgren on SBS last night.  Astrid wrote Pippi Longstocking and numerous other childrens books.  Became a much respected spokesperson in Sweden .

_When Swedish writer Astrid Lindgren was very young, something happened that affected her profoundly, and this combination of both miracle and calamity came to shape her entire life. It was an event that transformed her into one of the most inspiring women of our age and the storyteller a whole world would come to love. This is the story of when a young Astrid, despite the expectations of her time and religious upbringing, decided to break free from society´s norms and follow her heart._

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1472993347934/becoming-astrid


----------



## bellenuit (18 April 2019)

I have just finished watching Series 3 of the Dutch series "Overspel" (The Adulterer) on Foxtel on demand. All 3 series were excellent and I would highly recommend.


----------



## basilio (19 April 2019)

Another thought provoking movie on SBS.  
*The Other Son*
As he is preparing to join the Israeli army for his national service, a blood test proves Joseph is not his parents' biological son. An investigation reveals he was inadvertently switched at birth with Yacine, the son of a Palestinian family from the West Bank, both having been born in Haifa during a missile attack in the Gulf War. The resulting confusion and subsequent revelation 17 years later turns the lives of the two families upside-down.
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/650187331793/the-other-son


----------



## basilio (20 April 2019)

When one "needs" a Zantax maybe a Bud is a wiser choice.


----------



## basilio (20 April 2019)

Or a literal take on Total Eclipse of the heart.


----------



## basilio (22 April 2019)

Always great to learn about a major historical event that totally rocked the world for many years - but seems largely overlooked today. 
This  film was an absolute pearler. Also historically very accurate.

*A United Kingdom*



Synopsis
He was an Oxford-educated African king, while she was a white Englishwoman working as a clerk at Lloyd’s of London. Now their 1948 marriage, which caused scandal in Apartheid-stricken South Africa and the British protectorate of Bechuanaland (later Botswana), is the subject of a new period drama starring Britain’s David Oyelowo and Rosamund Pike. Oyelowo plays Seretse Khama, who in 1965 became independent Botswana’s first president. He was also kgosi (king) of the Bamangwato people, having been crowned at the age of four in 1925. Pike stars as Ruth Williams, who would go on to be the first lady of Botswana between 1966 and 1980.

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1446792771715/a-united-kingdom
http://www.historyvshollywood.com/reelfaces/a-united-kingdom/


----------



## cutz (22 April 2019)

"The Big Short" Out on Netflix, watched it again last week... great film... unfortunately happening here right now !!

Inspired me to set up a bank Put Backspread the following day.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 April 2019)

Did anyone watch Restoration Australia recently, the North Melbourne gasworks?
What a disaster, architects without a clue, gave me nightmares.


----------



## peter2 (23 April 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Did anyone watch Restoration Australia recently, the North Melbourne gasworks? What a disaster, architects without a clue, gave me nightmares.



The family watched and we were unanimous that the end result was a complete disaster. They turned a wide open light filled space into a narrow multi level rat maze. Don't even mention the "pod". Epic fail for $850K.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> The family watched and we were unanimous that the end result was a complete disaster. They turned a wide open light filled space into a narrow multi level rat maze. Don't even mention the "pod". Epic fail for $850K.



With my family too. Located opposite the iconic Arden St ground and you can't even see it despite the giant windows.
They were whinging they were in a one bedroom apartment yet they effectively ended up in the same thing except with a rock garden!
And that architect trying to look wise wandering around dresed like a Buddhist monk. Really!


----------



## basilio (25 April 2019)

Just came across this story. Originally produced in 2004 now reshown as Monica Kingston was awarded the LGBTI Faith Award in 2019 and Cardinal Pell was convicted on child sex abuse charges.
*The Cardinal's Cousin*
Share

_This program was recorded in 2004 and features Monica Hingston – Cardinal Pell’s cousin and former nun, who has just been awarded the LGBTI Faith Award. _

A former nun and lesbian, Sister Monica Hingston confronts the Catholic Church's attitude to homosexuality, by making public a letter to its leader in Australia, Cardinal George Pell, who also happens to be her cousin.
https://www.abc.net.au/religion/watch/compass/the-cardinals-cousin/10880054


----------



## basilio (1 May 2019)

I have been following a new ABC series called The Recording Studio.

Quite brilliant show which shows people coming to the ABC studios to record music that is quite personal. 
Great lesson in understanding how songs are recorded. And the stories behind each episode have been powerful.

*Series 1 Shirley Brayton and Kristian Zorino*
Guy Sebastian brings to life a song written by a mother's son that died before she could hear it. And drag queen Kristian Zorino performs a stripped down version of a classic for his wedding day to his boyfriend Russell.

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/recording-studio


----------



## Tink (3 May 2019)

*The Outlander*

_*Outlander*_ is a drama television series based upon author Diana Gabaldon's historical time travel book series of the same name.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outlander_(TV_series)


----------



## bellenuit (4 May 2019)

Just watched S3E1 of The Good Fight on SBS On Demand. Excellent. Witty and intelligent light drama. They are now during the Trump Presidency. Looks like S3 will be as good as S1 and S2.


----------



## basilio (4 May 2019)

I have watched and enjoyed "Honest Government Ads"  a few times.
I reckon they are are always on the mark and information that comes through on the topics is accurate. 
Funny as hell too.
Well worth supporting.
https://www.thejuicemedia.com/


----------



## basilio (9 May 2019)

I just finished watching The Cult of the Family on Iview. The program follows the history of Anne Hamilton-Byrne who over 25 years created a web of abuse, lies, distortion and fear in Melbourne.

If you want to see the effects of a seriously "good" psychopath on the world around them this is excellent. It also gives an insight into how people can get away with being that evil.

*The Cult Of The Family*
ABCDOCUMENTARY
A three-part investigation that chronicles the rise and fall of Australia's most notorious cult, The Family and its strange but charismatic female leader, Anne Hamilton-Byrne.

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/cult-of-the-family


----------



## basilio (10 May 2019)

Saw PRIDE on SBS on demand. It was about how a small group of gay and lesbians decided to start raising funds to support the miners striking in UK in 1984. 
Amazing real life story. The final scene ( quite true) would be pure Hollywood. Pits and perverts...
https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1443299395801/pride


----------



## So_Cynical (12 May 2019)

Big Little Lies - Season 1 complete on youtube, Thanks HBO.
~
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLO79iP69FaZNh_ghUclX86Ogt8mW0NBz5


----------



## basilio (25 May 2019)

Worth another mention as an ongoing real "feel good" story.

The program is The Recording Studio on ABC Iview.

Great range of stories.

*Toni Lamond and Sam Sargood*
Australian TV royalty Toni Lamond performs a signature song she never recorded during her illustrious career. And country boy Sam Sargood leaves his remote cattle-farm to travel to the big smoke to record a song.
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/recording-studio


----------



## cutz (26 May 2019)

Star is Born !!!!

Anyone else seen this ? Lady Gaga is Awesome !!!


----------



## basilio (4 June 2019)

*Seven Up is now 63 Up*

Some people may remember the on going stories of a group of seven year old children in England which began in 1964.  It was conceived as a concept of watching the unfolding life of these children from all stratas of society.  The producers were going to come back every seven years and re interview the children/teenagers/adults and just see where life had taken them.

In 2019 we are up to 63 up. We can see 7 up, 14, 21,  28, 35, 42, 49, 56  on You Tube. 

*It is just fascinating.* The twists and turns of peoples lives mirrors our own.  The stories they tell of their life are of course in real time.   My partner and  I thought it very moving, brilliantly done and a unique insight into how we live and grow and face the inevitable challenges of life. And by the end the "judgements" we may have made from the first 1-2-3  programs look a bit silly.

Sincerely recommend  putting time aside to find the films and watch them. In my view it will be time well spent . All the films are one one spot in You Tube.


----------



## basilio (19 June 2019)

Just watched Terra Firma.  A Italian film set on island off Italy. Deals with the issues of desperate  asylum seekers trying to  reach Europe.  

On SBS On demand.
_____________________________________

63 UY is also on SBS. Again quite a moving story of  real peoples lives. 

They are us.


----------



## basilio (25 June 2019)

A  couple of shorties but a goodie. Felt very thirsty after watching this..

https://adage.com/videos/budweiser-puppy-love/218


----------



## basilio (2 July 2019)

Just watched "Contact". Very powerful story of how group of aboriginals who had nevers een white men were taken out of the desert in 1964. Rivetting ...

Image 1/
Video
Audio
_In 1964 Yuwali was 17 when her first contact with 'whitefellas" was filmed. Now 62 she tells the story behind this extraordinary footage. 

Her group of twenty were the last remnant aboriginal mob still living traditionally, without any contact or knowledge of modern Australia, in the remote Great Sandy Desert. 

A huge space rocket test -Blue Streak- was to be fired in May 1964 at their home in the dry Percival Lakes. The authorities sent in patrol officers to evacuate anyone living there to protect them from rocket debris.  

The days counting down to blast off drive the narrative of the film. Back at the Lakes, Yuwali gives a riveting account as she and her group are chased hundreds of kilometres around the desert trying to escape the 'devilmen’ in the 'rocks that move’ (four wheel drives). The climax is both extraordinary and emotional. _

https://www.sbs.com.au/movies/movie/contact-0


----------



## basilio (3 July 2019)

How well is your head screwed on ? Would you like to take a reality check on "reality " ? 
Some people may have seen Nina Conti and Monkey. If not she is a revelation.

What takes them into another realm however is when Nina and Monkey go to therapy....


----------



## basilio (7 July 2019)

This story is real mind blower.

How does a 5'6" scrawny  gay toffy Cambridge weed become accepted as a tough East London bouncer in a month ?   *Like how can that happen *?
Watch this program and be amazed and I suggest delighted. Then check out the current story of what happened afterwards.
I think it will great food for thought.

Look up Faking it.: A man tries to convince people he is a bouncer On You Tube


https://www.theguardian.com/global/...ou-and-how-can-we-best-become-our-true-selves


----------



## basilio (18 August 2019)

As usual Australian story opens up experiences that make one take a very deep breath and hold our family a lot closer.

*After the world ended*
*Introduced by former foreign minister Julie Bishop *

Anthony Maslin (Maz) and Marite Norris (Rin) faced the unimaginable when their "whole family was shot out of the sky”.

Malaysian Airlines flight MH17 was struck by a missile over a Ukrainian warzone in 2014.

The couple's three children, Mo, Evie and Otis, along with their grandfather Nick Norris, became the faces of a senseless war crime.

As the five-year anniversary approaches, Maz and Rin share, for the first time, how they are coping with their loss and moving forward with strength, positivity and compassion.
https://www.abc.net.au/austory/after-the-world-ended/11187334


----------



## Miss Hale (21 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Did anyone watch Restoration Australia recently, the North Melbourne gasworks?
> What a disaster, architects without a clue, gave me nightmares.




Just watched this recently. Agree, it was awful, just trying to be too clever. The' pod' was laughable. What a waste of a great space.


----------



## sptrawler (27 August 2019)

Just watched "Angel has fallen" on the weekend, then read this in the media.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08...es-the-latest-threat-facing-soldiers/11452040

_Troops on the battlefield could soon face a new threat — swarms of autonomous kamikaze drones loaded with explosives.

That is the assessment of a leading Australian military thinker after claims "killer drones" were both deployed and defused over recent days in the Middle East_.

I thought it was April 1st, after seeing killer drones in the movie.


----------



## Miss Hale (31 August 2019)

Keeping Faith, rFiday nights on the ABC, Gripping!


----------



## basilio (26 November 2019)

Watched The Death of Stalin last night on SBS.
A very dark humoured presentation of  the horrors/madness of Stalins Soviet Union.On reflection if they played it straight it would have been unbearably awful. It was bad enough hearing people being arbitrarily shot and rounded up throughout the program.

Interestingly enough it was historically quite accurate. Obviously they compressed  a number of parts to make it a tellable story but overall..

Good history lesson in the effects of unrestrained power. The facebook short  ad is also a beauty.


https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1606861379850/the-death-of-stalin


----------



## Value Collector (26 November 2019)

I just binged watched all 7 Harry Potters in 7 days. Good times hahaha.


----------



## basilio (30 November 2019)

A friend told me about Years and Years on SBS. This is  a BBC 6 part Drama.

It starts  with a  family in 2019 and then fast forwards their lives. So far has a very dark take on a Trump dominated future ( he wins a second term and launches a nuclear missile at China at the end of his second term..).  

One interesting point is a concern about people believing anything and in particular total BS - Earth is Flat, there are no germs. Seems almost far fetched . 

Then I saw the latest news from Ohio.  It seems it was right on the money.

https://www.sbs.com.au/guide/articl...years-coming-sbs-give-chilling-glimpse-future

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ohio bill orders doctors to ‘reimplant ectopic pregnancy’ or face 'abortion murder' charges*
Ohio introduces one of the most extreme bills to date for a procedure that does not exist in medical science






Ohio abortion law: the Ohio governor, Mike DeWine, signs the ‘heartbeat bill’, one of the nation’s toughest abortion bans, on 11 April 2019. Photograph: Fred Squillante/AP
A bill to ban abortion introduced in the Ohio state legislature requires doctors to “reimplant an ectopic pregnancy” into a woman’s uterus – a procedure that does not exist in medical science – or face charges of “abortion murder”.

This is the second time practising obstetricians and gynecologists have tried to tell the Ohio legislators that the idea is currently medically impossible.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...eme-abortion-bill-reimplant-ectopic-pregnancy


----------



## bellenuit (1 December 2019)

Watched the full almost 4 hours of The Irishman on Netflix (over 4 sessions). IMO it doesn't deserve all the accolades being attributed to it (or maybe that is just Netflix advertising). It was just a long biopic on an associate of union leader Jimmy Hoffa and in general quite a boring film, full of unlikeable characters. Glad I didn't pay to see it in a cinema.


----------



## basilio (2 December 2019)

Years and Years becomes more unnerving as it develops. Keeps a strong focus on the Lyons family as the world changes and deteriorates around them.  But then you watch as these changes  undermine their life. It looks very real.

The challenging part is looking around the world and seeing these events starting to unfold in our time.

One of the interesting elements of the program is watching a banking collapse as part of the scenario.  This immediately destroys the financial wealth of one of the characters ( over a million pounds) and then has knock on effects for the working lives of other family members. Sobering stuff.


----------



## basilio (3 December 2019)

Have to give Years and Years another wrap.

Watched two more episodes last night. Britain has become a very dark place indeed by 2028. The terrifying part is it so, so plausible.



https://www.sbs.com.au/guide/articl...years-coming-sbs-give-chilling-glimpse-future


----------



## basilio (3 December 2019)

Viv Rook for PM


----------



## basilio (22 December 2019)

Started watch a new series on IView called Love on the Spectrum.
It follows a group of people with Autism/Aspergers as they try to develop relationships.

We all know people with Autism.  Many of us might even have a touch ourselves.  I found it fascinating and it very quite quickly took me into the minds and lives of people who have, quite clearly, a different way of seeing the world. Very well one.
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/love-on-the-spectrum


----------



## basilio (7 January 2020)

Lots of stories around war. This one was actually heart warming ?


----------



## basilio (29 April 2020)

Just finished the 6 episodes of The Confession. Harrowing.
True story faithfully retold of a  British detective who solved a couple of gruesome murders and was stitched up in the process.
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/showbiz-tv/real-story-behind-itvs-confession-16854769


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2020)

the Nat Geographic series *Genius* is slated to cover a variety of subjects. #1 on Albert Einstein was quite good; the second one on Pablo Picasso is interesting but the formula is starting to show. #3 on Aretha Franklin is in production, delayed by Covid lockdown.

Watched it on Plex, for free


----------



## bellenuit (29 April 2020)

One I enjoyed on Netflix is "Unorthodox". About a wife who leaves the repressive Hassidic community in New York and moves to Berlin.


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2020)

I watched 'Just Mercy's wasn't a bad movie, depicting the racial problems, in the justice system of the deep South U.S.A.


----------



## dutchie (31 May 2020)

Binge watched "After Life"  (most enjoyable)
_*After Life*_ is a British dark comedy-drama web television series created, written, produced and directed by Ricky Gervais, who is also the star.


----------



## basilio (31 May 2020)

dutchie said:


> Binge watched "After Life"  (most enjoyable)
> _*After Life*_ is a British dark comedy-drama web television series created, written, produced and directed by Ricky Gervais, who is also the star.




I thought this was outstanding. Dark, confronting, funny. Ricky Gervais special.


----------



## basilio (20 July 2020)

Too funny not to share.
*Crooks are everywhere*


----------



## Knobby22 (20 July 2020)

basilio said:


> I thought this was outstanding. Dark, confronting, funny. Ricky Gervais special.





dutchie said:


> Binge watched "After Life"  (most enjoyable)
> _*After Life*_ is a British dark comedy-drama web television series created, written, produced and directed by Ricky Gervais, who is also the star.



I've watched the first series. And have started the second. I like watching 2 episodes at a time. The druggy episode was particularly harrowing. Really good.


----------



## qldfrog (20 July 2020)

I 


Knobby22 said:


> I've watched the first series. And have started the second. I like watching 2 episodes at a time. The druggy episode was particularly harrowing. Really good.



like the ambivalence: so funny/so sad, really enjoyed both series


----------



## basilio (21 July 2020)

Who is  the hot, intense  Hero of the Soviet Union  I have used as my new (current ) Avatar ?

Her name was Yevgeniya Rudneva. She was a Commander of *The Night Witches.* This was a  Russian womans only squadron of bomber pilots who undertook relentless nightime raids on German army positions during WW2.
The woman used 1920's open cockpit Bi planes. They had no parachutes. They often did 10 plus bombing missions a night...

I found a fascinating documentary of this squadron which interviewed a number of the surviving members. Pretty gutsy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yevgeniya_Rudneva
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Witches


----------



## basilio (21 July 2020)

A short story of the Night Witches.


----------



## basilio (25 July 2020)

*Apache by The Shadows*  Nostalgia,
So what are The Shadows doing in 2020. 
Actually still  playing...


----------



## basilio (2 August 2020)

Saw *The African Doctor  *on Netflix.

Learn something new every day. This (true) story was a ripper.
https://madmovieman.com/2657-the-african-doctor-2016/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_African_Doctor


----------



## basilio (4 September 2020)

Too good to miss.
How good would your life be with Stephen The Yogi Bear of the North ?


----------



## basilio (4 September 2020)

The current Avatar I am using is Maximilian Kolbe.  Recently I have been using the Avatar to highlight people I believe deserved recognition who don't come under the heading of celebrity/business tycoon/whatever

Max was a Polish priest who volunteered to die in place of a stranger in the German  death camp of Auschwitz. 

At the end of July 1941, one prisoner escaped from the camp, prompting SS-Hauptsturmführer Karl Fritzsch, the deputy camp commander, to pick ten men to be starved to death in an underground bunker to deter further escape attempts. When one of the selected men, Franciszek Gajowniczek, cried out, "My wife! My children!", Kolbe volunteered to take his place.[7]

According to an eyewitness, who was an assistant janitor at that time, in his prison cell, Kolbe led the prisoners in prayer. Each time the guards checked on him, he was standing or kneeling in the middle of the cell and looking calmly at those who entered. After they had been starved and deprived of water for two weeks, only Kolbe remained alive. The guards wanted the bunker emptied, so they gave Kolbe a lethal injection of carbolic acid. Kolbe is said to have raised his left arm and calmly waited for the deadly injection.[13] He died on 14 August. His remains were cremated on 15 August, the feast day of the Assumption of Mary.[20]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximilian_Kolbe


----------



## basilio (7 September 2020)

Watched Spotlight on Netflix over the weekend.
I knew of the story but hadn't read it in detail. This movie is outstanding in showing

1) The power, corruption and depravity that was rife through the Catholic Church in Boston
2) The tenacity required by reporters and management of the Boston Globe to effectively uncover the unthinkable criminality of the Catholic Church

_*Spotlight*_ is a 2015 American biographical drama film directed by Tom McCarthy and written by McCarthy and Josh Singer.[4][5] The film follows _The Boston Globe_'s "Spotlight" team, the oldest continuously operating newspaper investigative journalist unit in the United States,[6] and its investigation into cases of widespread and systemic child sex abuse in the Boston area by numerous Roman Catholic priests. It is based on a series of stories by the _Spotlight_ team that earned _The Globe_ the 2003 Pulitzer Prize for Public Service.[7] The film features an ensemble cast including Mark Ruffalo, Michael Keaton, Rachel McAdams, John Slattery, and Stanley Tucci, with Brian d'Arcy James, Liev Schreiber, and Billy Crudup in supporting roles.[8]

_Spotlight_ was shown in the Out of Competition section of the 72nd Venice International Film Festival.[9] It was also shown at the Telluride Film Festival and the Special Presentations section of the 2015 Toronto International Film Festival.[10] The film was released on November 6, 2015, by Open Road Films and grossed $98 million worldwide.[3] It won numerous guilds and critics' association awards, and was named one of the finest films of 2015 by various publications. _Spotlight_ won the Academy Award for Best Picture, along with Best Original Screenplay, from six total nominations.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotlight_(film)


----------



## basilio (7 September 2020)

Watching Spotlight reinforced my appreciation for the role of a strong, independent media in holding institutions and individuals to account.

It would have been completely impossible for law enforcement authorities to do the research that joined the dots which finally implicated the Church hierarchy in concealing the hundreds of priests abusing children in their  parishes and schools.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

https://iview.abc.net.au/show/wake-in-fright


*Wake In Fright*
After a game of two-up goes wrong, a schoolteacher finds himself stranded in an outback mining town.


----------



## dutchie (7 September 2020)




----------



## basilio (12 September 2020)

I have been watching Shetland on the ABC.
The story revolves around a human trafficking gang operating through the Island. 
Always a great cast and story. Last 4 episodes still on Iview
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/shetland


----------



## jbocker (13 September 2020)

Went to the movies last night and saw Tenet.
It was useless waste of money and time.
I really struggle with what anyone was supposed to get out of it.


----------



## moXJO (13 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> Went to the movies last night and saw Tenet.
> It was useless waste of money and time.
> I really struggle with what anyone was supposed to get out of it.



Been some flops around this year.


----------



## MrChow (13 September 2020)

I enjoyed the premise of Tenet though not so much the execution, thought it was a bit messier and not as high a payoff as Memento, Inception, Interstellar.  Still rather watch a film that tries something new than other movies though.

Uncut Gems was a fun movie too, not as cringy as I had heard about and surprisingly enthralling.

Watched the full series of Money Heist and Vis A Vis on Netflix.   Peak of binge watching, think I watched about 60 hours in a couple weeks and loved every moment.  They're 2 of the most popular shows globally (both are Spanish) and could see why.


----------



## bellenuit (13 September 2020)

MrChow said:


> Watched the full series of Money Heist and Vis A Vis on Netflix.




Can't find Vis a Vis on Netflix. Did you watch it recently or using a VPN to another country's Netflix?


----------



## MrChow (13 September 2020)

VPN, though google movies123 if you want to go down that route.


----------



## bellenuit (14 September 2020)

*Capital in the Twenty First Century*.

On Netflix USA so you will need VPN.

Doco on how Capital has morphed from something exclusively owned by the aristocracy pre French Revolution to its most egalitarian distribution as seen in post WW2 capitalist societies, but has since reverted to being primarily owned by elitist corporations as the middle class are slowly forced down the social scale.


----------



## basilio (21 September 2020)

Bit of fun.


----------



## basilio (26 September 2020)

So how do actors, writers, production companies work in lockdown ?

Just saw a brilliant show on ABC Iview. Called "Staged" and features David Tennant, Michael Sheen and partners. Very clever.  Well worth a view to see what the new normal can look like.









						Staged
					

The show must go on. When Covid-19 puts a hold on two actors' West End play, they are persuaded by the director to carry on, taking rehearsals online.




					iview.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (13 October 2020)

Just saw *"On the Basis of Sex". * This was a biographical legal drama on the early life of  Ruth Bader Ginsberg and the ground breaking legal case that set a new US precedent on Sex Discrimination. 

Eye opening and certainly not a sycophantic depiction of RBG.  Great legal history lesson.  








						On the Basis of Sex - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						What’s Fact and What’s Fiction in On the Basis of Sex
					

Was Marty Ginsburg really such a babe? We fact-check the RBG biopic.




					slate.com


----------



## bellenuit (13 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Just saw *"On the Basis of Sex". * This was a biographical legal drama on the early life of  Ruth Bader Ginsberg and the ground breaking legal case that set a new US precedent on Sex Discrimination.
> 
> Eye opening and certainly not a sycophantic depiction of RBG.  Great legal history lesson.
> 
> ...




Watched it too. She certainly was a groundbreaker.

Also worth watching on Netflix is Human Nature. Very relevant as it details the discovery of a genetic tool called CRISPR. The two ladies at the centre of its discovery were awarded the Nobel Prize for Chemistry just a few days ago.









*The Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences** has decided to award the Nobel Prize in Chemistry 2020 to

Emmanuelle Charpentier*_
Max Planck Unit for the Science of Pathogens, Berlin, Germany

*Jennifer A. Doudna*
University of California, Berkeley, USA

“for the development of a method for genome editing”

*Genetic scissors: a tool for rewriting the code of life*

Emmanuelle Charpentier and Jennifer A. Doudna have discovered one of gene technology’s sharpest tools: the CRISPR/Cas9 genetic scissors. Using these, researchers can change the DNA of animals, plants and microorganisms with extremely high precision. This technology has had a revolutionary impact on the life sciences, is contributing to new cancer therapies and may make the dream of curing inherited diseases come true._


----------



## Caveman (13 October 2020)

The missing postman Part I


----------



## Caveman (13 October 2020)

The missing postman part II


----------



## basilio (15 October 2020)

Great movie ! Thoroughly enjoyed it.  It actually has three parts so don't miss the last episode.
If you have ever felt like just getting on your bike ... and going.. check it out.
Thanks Caveman..


----------



## moXJO (20 October 2020)

Anyone see "The Social Dilemma"?

Worth watching ?


----------



## basilio (24 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Anyone see "The Social Dilemma"?
> 
> Worth watching ?



Yes.  Terrifying actually.  
IMV well worth watching and acting on the information.


----------



## basilio (25 October 2020)

Watched _*Kartini *_on Netflix  over the weekend.
Powerful and fascinating story of a young aristocratic Javanese girl in the late 19th Century.

Offered a great insight into the  conservative culture of Indonesia at the time and Kartini and her sisters efforts to improve the life of women through education and challeging the traditional roles women had been alloted.. IMV well worth watching.









						Review: Four perspectives on Hanung Bramantyo’s Kartini - Inside Indonesia: The peoples and cultures of Indonesia
					

Reviewing the history behind and themes in Hanung Bramantyo's Kartini Following the Melbourne screening of Hanung Bramantyo’s new film Kartini in May 2017, the University of Melbourne’s Indonesia Forum organised a symposium on the theme ‘The film...




					www.insideindonesia.org
				











						Raden Adjeng Kartini - Dangerous Women Project
					

Annee Lawrence explores the life and writing of Raden Adjeng Kartini who left a powerful feminist, intellectual and nationalist legacy in Indonesia.




					dangerouswomenproject.org
				











						Kartini: Princess of Java | Netflix
					

A woman of nobility battles patriarchal norms in order to improve educational access for women in early 1900s Indonesian society.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## noirua (30 October 2020)

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe- "Didn't It Rain?" Live 1964 (Reelin' In The Years Archive)*









						Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




SISTER ROSETTA'S Story:


----------



## basilio (12 November 2020)

Been watching Roadkill on ABC IView.
British political drama featuring Hugh Laurie as a charismatic  Conservative politician trying to make a difference.
Enjoying it immensely..









						Roadkill
					

The past comes back to bite you. A charismatic politician's life begins to unravel as he walks the high wire between glory and catastrophe to outrun secrets from his past.




					iview.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (18 November 2020)




----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

Watched Selma on Netflix. . A chronicle of Martin Luther King's campaign to secure equal voting rights via an epic march from _Selma_ to Montgomery, Alabama in 1965.

Might seem like a long time ago but in 1965 Trump and Biden were the age of the young men who featured in the march and the attacks on the protesters. Worth seeing just to understand what US society looked like in that time.


----------



## basilio (1 December 2020)

Been watching Hilary on SBS.
Life and times of Hilary Clinton.  Very intriguing to understand her history and life as Bill Clintons partner as well as her own very strong views.

Eye opener.


----------



## basilio (4 December 2020)

Watched another episode of Hilary. This one included exploration of the Monica Lewinsky affair, the political fallout the personal fallout.
Hilary's  memories, Bills utter shame, her friends observations, how Chelsea effectively kept them together.
Quite excruciating to expose such events and the agonies they caused.  But obviously essential to appreciating the impact this had on all their lives.


----------



## basilio (27 December 2020)

Finished watching  Series 4 of The Crown.

I thought it was breathtaking.  We are told it is a "story" but the reality of all the events and the brilliance of the writing just brings one into its orbit.

The  historical episodes it  revives  memories of the world and England in the 80's. The political intrigues, the advent of Thatcherism, the challenges of being in the Royal Family.

Powerful series IMV.


----------



## basilio (1 January 2021)

Excellent compilation of Olivia Colman as the Queen in The Crown.

Highlights the writing of The Crown as well as the historical events  and Olivia Colmans skills.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2021)

Come on all you lazy "fat" bastards on the General Chat Thread and enter the stock picking competition. 

And post in the thread of your pick. Let us get to 100 entries in the January 2021 Comp.

gg


----------



## basilio (27 January 2021)

Came across The Detectorists on Netflix a few days ago.

Seems like a bit of a daggy British country show at first but it very quickly becomes a  quite clever, funny and moving series. Really worth checking out for the sly humour and great observations of  "daggy" people searching for buried treasure in English fields.



			https://www.netflix.com/au/title/80065658


----------



## basilio (3 February 2021)

This horse refuses to die.. Lets thrash it a bit more 
I promoted The Detectorists last week as a very clever, very funny and quite brilliant piece of TV.

Just came across another gushing review of the series.  Nice finale

_Detectorists has become one of those programs I find myself endlessly, overzealously recommending. It’s good-natured and charming, and there’s really something admirable about a series so singularly dedicated to making you feel good. And after the year we’ve just had, don’t we all deserve that?_








						Detectorists: a sitcom about amateur archaeologists that's a bonafide heartwarming joy
					

Each short episode of this charming series about a bumbling small-town metal-detecting club is a perfectly calibrated good mood




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (5 February 2021)

Not a film but... 
Check out this guy twirling his 4 year daughter like a baton.
Breathtaking.


----------



## bellenuit (5 February 2021)

Bas, did you forget the link or am I having a problem with Safari. I get just a big blank space after the word Breathtaking.


----------



## basilio (5 February 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Bas, did you forget the link or am I having a problem with Safari. I get just a big blank space after the word Breathtaking.




Ok.  I linked to a Facebook page with the video.  I can see it and play it on my computer. I can try some other sources
I have linked a  different You tube clip.


----------



## moXJO (12 February 2021)

Watched a movie on Netflix "White Tiger".
Was a good watch actually. Set in India and shows the caste system in play but I think it reflects the broader worlds current situation between elites and plebs. 
Sums up 2021 and the tide turning.


----------



## basilio (19 February 2021)

Just finished watching *Auschwitz Untold: In colour. *on Iview*.  *

As powerful as it is,  the ending and liberation stories go to another level.
_








						Auschwitz Untold: In Colour
					

A powerful account of one of the most hideous crimes in history told from the perspectives of 16 Holocaust survivors whose stories are made all the more real by the power of restored and colourised black and white archive.




					iview.abc.net.au
				



_


----------



## basilio (28 February 2021)

A bit of inspiration and joy. The Juresalema song/dance has become as infectious as COVID.

Lot more fun through.


----------



## basilio (4 May 2021)

Been watching My Love on Netflix.

Six longtime couples in different parts of the world share their decades-long love in these tender portraits filmed over the course of one year.

A slice of life which gives one a picture of people across time and continents. Well worth checking out.









						Watch My Love: Six Stories of True Love | Netflix Official Site
					

Six longtime couples in different parts of the world share their decades-long love in these tender portraits filmed over the course of one year.




					www.netflix.com
				












						‘Treasure the small moments’: the Netflix series on long-lasting love
					

In docuseries My Love: Six Stories of True Love, film-makers from across the world capture the lives of couples who have found a way to make it work




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (6 May 2021)

Just watched Hot Fuzz on Netflix.

Over the top totally un PC satirical "police"  film that relentlessly hunts down every, single film trope and executes them mercilessly.
And clever to boot.

Just brilliant..



			https://www.netflix.com/au/title/70056431


----------



## ducati916 (18 May 2021)

Not so much what you are watching rather than what you watched.



jog on
duc


----------



## sptrawler (18 May 2021)

basilio said:


> Just watched Hot Fuzz on Netflix.
> 
> Over the top totally un PC satirical "police"  film that relentlessly hunts down every, single film trope and executes them mercilessly.
> And clever to boot.
> ...



That was a good movie, those two guys did another spoof movie 'Shaun of the dead', which was a laugh also. A bit of black humour.


----------



## bellenuit (18 May 2021)

Hard to beat "Mare of Easton" on Foxtel with Kate Winslet.


----------



## basilio (26 May 2021)

If you get fed up with low grade rubbish on TV/Net check out some "coyote  on cat" action in the lounge room.



______________________________

Just saw "For the love of Spock" on Netflix.
A special actor,  a defining character in a series that has left it's mark on culture.


----------



## bellenuit (3 June 2021)

I've just finished watching 5 episodes of Series 1 of _The Kominsky Method_ on Netflix. Very funny and fast witted like the Neil Simon plays/movies of the 60s and 70s (_The Goodbye Girl,_ _California Suite_, the original _The Odd Couple)_. Each episode is only 30 minutes, but will raise your mood for the evening. Very close to the bone for those of us on the wrong side of 60.


----------



## basilio (3 June 2021)

bellenuit said:


> I've just finished watching 5 episodes of Series 1 of _The Kominsky Method_ on Netflix. Very funny and fast witted like the Neil Simon plays/movies of the 60s and 70s (_The Goodbye Girl,_ _California Suite_, the original _The Odd Couple)_. Each episode is only 30 minutes, but will raise your mood for the evening. Very close to the bone for those of us on the wrong side of 60.




Yeah.  Quite brilliant. Also offers some insights into acting skills. ( Kominsky teachs acting)

Just finished watching Series 3 of program and the characters that start out as old are getting pretty tired at the end.  And yet they are us with all their honest ailments and history.

Series written by Chuck Lorre. Outstanding writer/producer








						Chuck Lorre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basilio (19 June 2021)

Been watching " Midnight Diner" on  Netflix.

Very sweet Japanese story  set in a small Tokyo diner that opens from Midnight to 7 am.  Slices of life of Japan.

Intriguing stories that don't pretend to be real but draw one in.









						Midnight Diner: Tokyo Stories (TV Mini Series 2016–2019) - IMDb
					

Midnight Diner: Tokyo Stories: With Kaoru Kobayashi, Mansaku Fuwa, Asako Kobayashi, Joe Odagiri. An anthology of human relationship stories connected by the only open in the wee hours diner the characters frequent. Resolutions are often facilitated by the owner/chef.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## noirua (26 June 2021)




----------



## basilio (27 June 2021)

Outstanding program on Iview.  Called Manhunt.  It is the true story of the police work that resulted in the arrest and conviction of a multiple murderer and pedophile.

Great expose on dogged police work and insight into the mentality of some really evil people.  The way he managed to intimidate and control his partner was also an eye opener.  









						Manhunt
					

Based on the true story that kept Britain on the edge their seats and defined a detective's career. DCI Colin Sutton is called to a brutal scene where a young woman's body is found, with no forensics, motive or witnesses.




					iview.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (11 July 2021)




----------



## basilio (12 July 2021)

Saw Adaption last night on IView (ABC)

The story was supposed to about the book _The Orchid Thief. _This book was an extension of a long piece in The New Yorker which examined a guy who stole rare ghost orchids  in a  Florida  conservation park.  Quite fascinating story in itself when it also examines the lengths to which orchid hunters have gone to find a new plant.

Anyway the script writer had writers block and ended up  incorporating his struggles with writing the screenplay as integral parts of the story. In the end he also creates an outrageous finish.

Meryl Streep starred in the movie.  Just fascinating.






						Adaptation : ABC iview
					






					iview.abc.net.au
				











						The Orchid Thief - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Knobby22 (27 July 2021)

Watching the Cheap Seats on 10. 
Pretty funny.
Showed the Dan video Wayne published.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2021)

Have been getting through a show called Cardinal on SBS on demand (app or website) after seeing an episode. 
A Canadian police murder mystery series. 

4 seasons available so might be of interest to lockdown nuts.
Website link.

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/program/cardinal


Also, who doesn't like a decent zombie movie?
Train to Busan is a South Korean zombie movie production and is worth a watch if you don't mind a decent zombie apocalypse.
It's always interesting getting a snapshot into other cultures also.









						Train To Busan
					

As a zombie outbreak sweeps South Korea, a father and his daughter take a harrowing train journey in an attempt to reach the only city that's still safe. (2016)




					iview.abc.net.au


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2021)

Just saw Team America World Police.
A bit  late I know.
Classsic.


----------



## basilio (7 September 2021)

Saw Hidden Figures and was blown away by the story behind the early US space program. Essentially the intellectual  power behind the successful rocket launches were a group of black female mathematicians. And this US circa 1960.

I just found a short featurette of the making of the movie which pulled  together the history of the main characters and the commitment of the film makers to portray them honestly. Good value.


----------



## basilio (15 September 2021)

*Been watching The Trial of Christine Keeler  on ABC Iview.*

Most people will know/remember that the biggest scandal of the early 60's in the UK was the exposure of an affair between a Cabinet Minister and a hot 19 year old girl.   The 6 part series is brilliant in exploring the stories around the events and the way the political establishment attempted to cover and control  the event and then find some convenient scapegoat.

Historically accurate. Fascinating and painful .


The Trial Of Christine Keeler - ABC iview​https://iview.abc.net.au › show › trial-of-christine-keeler


The true story of 19-year-old _Christine Keeler_ who found herself at the center of a scandal that brought down the British government and created a political ...









						The Trial of Christine Keeler - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basilio (22 September 2021)

Watched Tracks on  Netflix.

A 27 year old girl decides to walk from Alice Springs to the Indian Ocean across the desert with 4 camels and her dog.  2700 klms, 9 months.
Just wanted to do it.
Amazing story.  Film shows the Australian outback and the people at the time. No showy tricks. Just Robyn, her camels, the outback and the people she met. Priceless.









						Robyn Davidson On The Value Of Loneliness And Solitude
					

40 years on from her bestselling memoir Tracks




					time.com


----------



## e_abrams (23 September 2021)

I am waiting for Dune to start streaming. How I wish I could see it properly in a theater.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 September 2021)

e_abrams said:


> How I wish I could see it properly in a theater.



Cinemas!

I'd actually completely forgotten they even existed until you mentioned them.....


----------



## e_abrams (25 September 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Cinemas!
> 
> I'd actually completely forgotten they even existed until you mentioned them.....



I know, right? This pandemic really changed our lives, and not for the better.


----------



## basilio (27 September 2021)

Watched *Struggle: The Life and Lost Art of Szukalski o*n Netflix

Had never heard of him previously but the story was an eye opener.  What made it even more interesting IMV was the way it explored the history of the early 1920's-40s in Europe and the US. His work was breathtaking. The trailer gives a taste of the story.


----------



## e_abrams (27 September 2021)

I had not heard of this guy before - the only Polish artist I know is Beksinski, but this man's art looks incredible. I will watch this!


----------



## basilio (10 October 2021)

Just finished the third episode of Des on the ABC..

Horrific. Terrifying.  Des Nilson was  a quiet public servant who in 1983 confessed to killing about 15 young men. He took them home  gave them drinks and company. Then   strangled and drowned them.

He then carefully washed the bodies and sat them on the lounge suite while he watched TV and chatted with them. After a time he buried them under the floor boards of his house. When they started to get a bit smelly he dug them up, carefully dissected them, flushed the soft parts down the drain and burnt the rest of the bodies in a on ongoing backyard bonfire.  

Bizarre. Chilling.   An outstanding depiction of Des Nilson and mind that was behind these killings

Check it out  on ABC Iview.









						Des: True Story Of David Tennant's Serial Killer Dennis Nilsen
					

The chilling tale of Britain's notorious killer.




					screenrant.com


----------



## basilio (3 November 2021)

Watched Knives Out on Netflix tonight.  What a hoot! A 21st Century Murder Mystery that nods to all the classics of the genre and then goes totally over the top.

How brilliant ? Netflix bought the rights to two more sequels of Knives out for $400million  

Great nights fun.  Don't peek.


----------



## bellenuit (13 November 2021)

I took out an AppleTV+ subscription to check it out (first week free). I am really impressed with The Morning Show with Reese Witherspoon and Jenifer Aniston. I expected it to be some glitzy vacuous show about equally vacuous celebrities and their goings on, but it really is excellent, dealing with serious issues such as sexual exploitation in a work environment. I can see why it won many awards.


----------



## willfairfax89 (13 November 2021)

I really love the Breaking Bad and spin-off series. Better call Saul, there is everything I need - interesting characters, a cool twisted script and a great acting, of course. I always recommend these masterpieces to my friends, knowing that they will not be disappointed after watching.


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2021)

Just watched the latest James Bond movie, very enjoyable if you like the James Bond movies, very current subject. 👍
By the way it is a long movie, 3hrs.


----------



## basilio (26 November 2021)

Has anyone else found "Letters Live" ?

Essentially it is actors reading letters on stage. Sound boring ? Check out this show. *Don't miss the correspondence between Sultan Mehmed IV and Zaporozucla at the 39 min mark. * Very special
_
Welcome to this special archive film of some of our favourite ever performances of incredible letters, taken from the beautiful Union Chapel in London - including Benedict Cumberbatch, Claire Foy, Zawe Ashton, Nick Cave and more. This video is available for free but, if you can, please head over to our friends Choose Love to check them out and make a donation. https://choose.love/  Since 2017, Letters Live has produced 11 shows at the Union Chapel, with no two shows being the same. Here is just a small selection of some of our favourite ever performances of letters from those shows. Through these shows and this video, we have chosen to support Choose Love (previously known as Help Refugees) whose vital work provides aid to people fleeing war, persecution and climate change. _


----------



## noirua (1 January 2022)




----------



## noirua (1 January 2022)

James Cook - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (1 January 2022)

Inquisition - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ferret (5 January 2022)

Dopesick on Disney.

Very good miniseries based on the the true story of the opioid addiction epidemic in the US with events around the turn of the century.  

The evil big pharma company at the centre of the story has some interesting parallels to our covid times.


----------



## basilio (15 February 2022)

Just watched Minimata on Netflix.

Back in the 50's and 60's hundreds of people sickened and died horribly around Minimata Bay.  They were suffering from mercury poisoning from effluent  discharged into the bay by the ChIsso Corporation. The movie looks at the involvement of the famous Time Life photographer Eugene Smith in bringing world attention to the criminal behaviour of the chemical  company and the effects on the people in the town.

Were they brought to justice ?  Check it out. 









						Minamata disease - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						The Minamata Disaster and the Disease That Followed
					

For over a decade, the people of Minamata were being poisoned in what is now known as the Minamata disaster. Learn more about Minamata disease.




					www.verywellhealth.com
				





			https://www.netflix.com/au/title/81442140


----------



## basilio (19 February 2022)

What does a 2 year old boy have to do to win Spains  Got Talent program ?

Check it out

(If you understand Spanish tells us what the kid is saying.)


----------



## basilio (14 March 2022)

Just finished watching a 5 part series called Patrick Melrose on ABC Iview.

Unbelievably powerful story of the effects of childhood abuse in a wealthy  English aristocratic  family. Stars Benedict Cumberbatch in the lead role. Absolutely inhabits the character.

The 5 episodes  are based on the 5 books written by Edward St Aubyn.  They are semi biographical so, yes, this was his life.

Quite traumatic. Would be disturbing for people who have suffered abuse or  been through some heavy addictions. Be warned.

*The first episode goes off Iview tomorrow evening. *  The following episodes will be taken down one week at a time.









						Patrick Melrose
					

An heir to a decadent aristocratic family battles his addictions to overcome a dark past fueled by his traumatic childhood. The award-winning drama based on the acclaimed novels by Edward St. Aubyn.




					iview.abc.net.au
				











						Patrick Melrose (TV Mini Series 2018) - IMDb
					

Patrick Melrose: With Benedict Cumberbatch, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Hugo Weaving, Sebastian Maltz. This series depicts how the son of an aristocratic family seeks redemption and recovery.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## noirua (9 April 2022)




----------



## basilio (1 June 2022)

Fancy wrestling an alligator to save your little puppy ?


----------



## basilio (1 June 2022)

The dark satirical comedy The death of Stalin is brilliant.

If you want a taste and overview of this magnificant show check out this clever precis.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2022)




----------



## Knobby22 (5 June 2022)

basilio said:


> The dark satirical comedy The death of Stalin is brilliant.
> 
> If you want a taste and overview of this magnificant show check out this clever precis.




I saw this in the cinema. Great movie.
Recently saw Rverything everywhere all at once. Brilliant.


----------



## noirua (11 June 2022)

‘Sound of Music’ stars, who played von Trapp children, reunite to honor Julie Andrews at AFI’s tribute
					

Julie Andrews received the AFI Life Achievement Award Los Angeles, and reunited with the former child stars who played the von Trapp children in "The Sound of Music."




					www.foxnews.com
				











						Christopher Plummer remembered by ‘Sound of Music’ co-star Julie Andrews: ‘I have lost a cherished friend’
					

Julie Andrews will always remember her beloved “Sound of Music” co-star Christopher Plummer.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## sptrawler (16 June 2022)

Watched the new Top Gun- Maverick movie at the cinema today, the cinematography was unbelievable, one of those movies that are well worth paying just for the visuals.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 July 2022)




----------



## noirua (15 July 2022)




----------



## devjo (21 July 2022)

Grimsby

Found it hilarious, I was almost suffocating at some points. As well as being funny I thought it had better action than the last Bond film.


----------



## devjo (22 July 2022)

Men 6/10 - Started really well, building nicely then loses it a bit with that ending.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2022)




----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2022)

noirua said:


>





A great player, with a flawed personality that eventually killed him.

RIP.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> A great player, with a flawed personality that eventually killed him.
> 
> RIP.



This link gives one side to his death: https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/snooker-legend-alex-higgins-starved-1065236

They talk of a guy who in parts was a genius, an under-achiever, a nasty drinker and a trailblazer who changed a sport. Someone who could do The Times crossword in 15 minutes and could thrill and poison a room even quicker.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2022)

noirua said:


> This link gives one side to his death: https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/snooker-legend-alex-higgins-starved-1065236
> 
> They talk of a guy who in parts was a genius, an under-achiever, a nasty drinker and a trailblazer who changed a sport. Someone who could do The Times crossword in 15 minutes and could thrill and poison a room even quicker.



The photo of him was horrific. What a sad end.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (6 August 2022)

In one of the grim discoveries, auditors say that more than $400 million in tax advances and loans the company Gécamines said it made to the state could not be traced.
Https://www.africanews.com/2022/06/05/congo-ombudsman-says-millions-lost-at-state-mining-firm//
DR Congo: State Mining Company Subject to a Damning Audit
The anti-corruption agency in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (DRC) said that it found severe irregularities in the operations of the state-owned mining giant Gécamines, including instances of embezzlement that have deprived the state budget of hundreds of million dollars.
Https://www.occrp.org/en/component/tags/tag/gecamines


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 August 2022)




----------



## basilio (26 October 2022)

James Spader is always electric.  The writing for The Practice  gave him full reign.  
This is a powerful clip on how Ice Hockey brawls (could  have) been instantly cleaned up.


----------



## basilio (27 October 2022)

Enjoy a classic western in the 21st Century.


----------



## basilio (28 October 2022)

Watched "Me and My Tourette's" on SBS last night.

Eye opening and educational in the best sense of the word.  Key takeaway of Tourettes is that when words lose their meaning they become meaningless. When people use random repeated swear words as a tic but with no conscious intent to abuse they are no longer seen as abusive.
They are just living with a very quirky neurological disorder.









						Me and My Tourette's
					

Follows three young people who, diagnosed with Tourette syndrome, are about to embark on a life-changing journey at a specialised camp.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## basilio (1 November 2022)

I'm watching "Time" on ABC I view.  Story focuses on British jails seen through the experience of 50 year teacher in jail for dangerous driving.
Powerful, "difficult to watch"  work by Jimmy McGovern and outstanding actors in Sean Bean and Stephan Graham.








						Time
					

Mark Cobden is sentenced to prison after accidentally killing a man. Consumed by his guilt, he accepts his sentence but is quickly confronted with the ruthless realities of life inside prison.




					iview.abc.net.au
				





Why Jimmy McGovern's prison drama Time is 'difficult to watch'​

Published


6 June 2021








Image caption,
Sean Bean and Stephen Graham star in the three-part prison drama
By Steven McIntosh
Entertainment reporter

*Sean Bean and Stephen Graham star in BBC One's new prison drama Time, which begins on Sunday. The three-part series has been written by Jimmy McGovern, who says he hopes it shines a light on the reality of the British penal system.*

McGovern, a renowned screenwriter who was also behind Hillsborough, Broken and Accused, says he initially had the idea of setting a drama in a cell block nearly four decades ago.

"From about 1982 onwards, I did a fair bit of work in prisons," he recalls. "I was always popping in there, doing the writer's workshop, popping out again. And I was always fascinated by it for all kinds of reasons.

"But I think the main reason is I always felt 'there but for the grace of God go I'. Because I was young and skint once, and I did a few naughty things, but I was extremely lucky." (McGovern has admitted committing non-violent crimes in his youth.) "And I'm always looking for stories, and the thing about a British prison is it's full of stories."

Liverpool-born McGovern's latest drama Time follows Mark Cobden (played by Bean), a former teacher who has been sentenced to four years inside for drink-driving, after a road accident he was involved in left a cyclist dead.









						Why Jimmy McGovern's prison drama Time is 'difficult to watch'
					

Actor Stephen Graham stars in the brutally violent prison drama Time, written by Jimmy McGovern.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## basilio (15 November 2022)

Just watched The Cleaning Company on SBS.  It's the story of a trauma cleaning company in Melbourne  set up by Sarah Pankhurst whose life was essentially one long trauma.  Offers great insight into the people and situations dealt with by trauma cleaners.  Deaths, suicides, hoarding, neglect.

Through the program we also understand the life of Sarah Pankhurst.   Something else again.

The Cleaning Company​Special, Documentary, Factual, Culture & Society
1h 28m2022English









						The Cleaning Company
					

Explores the world of trauma cleaning through the work of business owner Sandra Pankhurst and her employees at Melbourne's Specialised Trauma Cleaning Services.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Just watched The Cleaning Company on SBS.  It's the story of a trauma cleaning company in Melbourne  set up by Sarah Pankhurst whose life was essentially one long trauma.  Offers great insight into the people and situations dealt with by trauma cleaners.  Deaths, suicides, hoarding, neglect.
> 
> Through the program we also understand the life of Sarah Pankhurst.   Something else again.
> 
> ...



Yuk. You would want to be paid well.

I have started watching Monkey again which I watched as a teenager. Stands up!!!!


----------



## basilio (18 November 2022)

*Blood of the Clans.  SBS on Demand  4 days left.*

Just finished watching this three part story on the Scottish uprisings of the 17th Century.
*Absolutely fascinating. *Narrated in his typically deadpan style by Neil Oliver.

The stories of the these wars, the characters and the politics are riveting. If you have any interest in UK history and the  legends of the Highland Clans this is a must see.

*These programs will only be be for 4 more days.* Set aside 3 hours . Crack open a decent Scotch. This weekend will be your last chance to marvel at these stories.









						Blood of the Clans
					

The story of Scotland's 17th-century civil war of the Campbells against the MacDonalds, as clans rose up in rebellion.




					www.sbs.com.au


----------



## noirua (1 December 2022)




----------



## Value Collector (11 December 2022)

Watching Wednesday is Netflix at the moment.

I always loved the Addams family as a kid, so this new series following Wednesday is fun 🤩


----------



## noirua (3 January 2023)




----------



## Knobby22 (4 January 2023)

Value Collector said:


> Watching Wednesday is Netflix at the moment.
> 
> I always loved the Addams family as a kid, so this new series following Wednesday is fun 🤩




I loved it. Cinematic   5 stars.


----------

